# Weekly Competition 2020-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U' R' F R2 F2 U' R' U2
*2. *U R' F' U F' U F2 U' F U'
*3. *U2 R2 U F2 R2 U R' F U F'
*4. *U2 R F2 U' F R2 F R2 F2
*5. *U' R' F U2 F R2 F U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D' R F2 U2 F2 U B D R D2
*2. *B U' D B' L2 D' R' F2 B' R' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2
*3. *R2 D L' D' R U L' U2 R F U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D F2 B2 U L2
*4. *L' D' B2 D B D2 L' B U D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 L2 F U2
*5. *U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 F2 L' D B' D' R2 D L U' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw L Rw2 Fw2 U2 B F2 R' U L' Rw' R' Uw L' Rw2 R B2 D' Uw' F' Uw Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 U' F' R2 D' Fw' L R2 F' U2 F R' U L2 B'
*2. *D' R2 B' Fw D U' L Rw R U Fw' F2 L R' U2 B L' Rw2 U2 L' R B2 D2 U B L' R Uw' R2 B' L' R2 B2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 L Uw' Rw'
*3. *D' U2 Rw' R U' L2 R' F' Uw2 B2 L Rw' Uw' L' D' Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 D2 Rw Uw' U Rw' D2 F2 D2 L2 R' Uw B Uw2 B' F' D Rw2 R F' Rw' F'
*4. *F2 L2 R2 B Fw L2 Uw2 Fw' R Uw B2 D' L2 B2 Fw F2 R' D' Uw L Fw R B F' L2 R2 Fw2 R2 D' Fw2 Uw U2 F L Rw' Fw2 L2 R' Uw' U'
*5. *R Fw' R' B2 L Uw U2 L' D L R2 U2 R2 Uw' Fw' F Rw' R' F' D F D2 R' U' B' Fw2 F U B' Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 D U L Fw' Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Fw2 D' Dw Uw2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw B2 Fw' Lw2 R Uw' F Dw2 B2 R Bw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw R' Dw2 B F2 U2 B' D2 R Bw' F2 U2 Fw U2 Lw B' F Rw D' U2 Fw' Uw Bw2 F' R' Bw Dw Uw U' Bw' Lw' F' D Lw D' L2 Rw Uw2
*2. *Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw Rw' Dw' Bw2 R B Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Lw R' D' Dw' Rw D2 Uw' L' Lw2 Rw' Bw' U Lw R Uw' Fw D Dw2 Lw R' Uw2 Bw' L' Lw2 Bw Fw2 D' Dw2 Rw' Bw U' Rw' R Bw F2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 B Lw D' L Lw' Rw2 U' Bw'
*3. *L' F' U' Rw Dw2 F2 Rw R Bw2 D' Rw2 R' D' Dw2 B Fw' Lw B2 Uw U2 L R2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 F D' Rw Fw F R' Uw' U B' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 U' Bw R B' Bw2 Fw L' B2 Rw2 F' Lw R2 F D' Bw2 F Dw Uw L2 Bw' Uw
*4. *F' Lw2 Bw Fw2 F' U Fw2 U' L' Lw R F2 Uw2 U2 L R' Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw' B F2 Lw2 U' Lw Fw' F D2 R B L2 Bw' U' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 R' Bw' D' U2 Bw2 Fw' R2 F' Lw D2 Uw Bw Rw2 Bw Dw R2 B2 Fw' Dw' U Rw R2
*5. *U Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 R2 Dw L Dw2 L' Rw' Dw' Bw2 D' Dw' Bw U' F D2 Bw2 R' D2 L2 B2 L2 Bw2 Uw R' U R' Fw2 F2 D' L Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 U L2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 D' L2 Lw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Bw' R' Bw' U2 R B Fw2 L' D

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U L2 D2 3F D2 U 2L2 2D2 B' 3F2 L2 3R' 2D B' 3F' 2R' 2D' L2 2R2 B 3U2 2B2 2F2 D2 2D' B' 3R' 2R' B 2D2 3U U 2F2 3U 2U2 2L' 2R' 2F' 3U L' 2R2 R2 2D 2B2 R2 2B 2L 2R F D' L2 R 3F' 2F D 2R2 2D 3U' 2B 3F R 2D2 2U2 2B' 3F' 2F 2U2 R2 2U' L'
*2. *3F2 F' 2L2 2U2 3R2 U 2B 2D' 2U U 2B2 2F2 2R' D' 2U' 3R F2 L2 F2 U R2 3U R2 B 3R2 F' D' 3U' 2R' F' L2 2R R 3U 3R' 2U F2 D' 3U' 3F2 L2 D' 2R2 2B U B2 3F2 2F' U2 2R' R2 U2 3F2 2R2 2B2 R' 3U 2B' 2D2 L' 2R2 B 2D' 2B2 3F 2L' B R 2F2 3R'
*3. *2D' U2 3R2 U2 2B 3U 2L 2R B2 2F2 F D' 2R R D 2D' 3U2 2R U' 3F2 D' 2U B 2B2 3F' 2F' F' 2R2 3F 3R' 3F 2L F2 2U' 2R' 2F2 3R2 D2 2D2 2L2 3F2 U' R' 2U 2B' 2R' 2F' F2 D2 3R 2R' 2U U' 2F2 L' 2L' 2R' D 2D 2B 3F2 L2 2L' 2R 2F 2D2 3R2 R' U2 2R'
*4. *3U' L' 3R' 2B' 2L2 2F2 2D2 2U' 3F 3R 2U 2R2 2F 2D' B 2U U2 B2 2B2 2U2 2B' 2R2 2B' U' 3F' D 2B2 2F' U' 2L' 3F 3U' 2B2 L' 2L2 B' D2 R B2 2R2 R2 D 2L 3R2 3F2 F2 U' 3F2 2F 2U2 2F2 2L B F' 3R' 2R R2 3F' R2 D2 2U2 3R2 2R' D' 2L' 3U' 3F L2 3F 2F2
*5. *2R 2D2 3U' 2U2 U 3F2 3U B' 3F 2F L2 3R2 R' 2D2 3U2 2R B' F' 2L' 2D 3F' 2F2 F' 2R2 3U2 L 3R' 2R B 2L2 R' 3U' 2F2 2D2 2R2 D2 2U2 F' D2 2R2 F2 L2 B' 2F' F2 D2 2B' F' 2D2 3R' R' F 2L U B' 2R' F' 2D 3F2 2F2 3R' F L 2L2 B' 3F' D L 3R' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R 2D' 3D 3U 2U2 2L' 3L 2F' 2R' 3F' D' 2D' 2B 2F 2U2 3F2 2F' 2U2 3L2 R2 D' L2 3R' B 3L 3R' 3F' D' 2B' D 2D' 2B 3F' 2F 3L2 3R 2R2 R F2 2U' L 2R' 3U2 2R 2D U2 3L 2B' 3B' D' 3U' 2U' 2B 3B2 2L2 3B2 3D2 L R' 2D2 3D2 2U U B 3L2 D2 2D 2U2 F2 L 3D2 3R' B' 2R2 B2 3B' 3F 2F R 2U 2B2 2U' 3L U' 3F 2U2 B' 2U2 B 3B2 2F F2 2R2 3B D2 2U2 B 3U 3R R2
*2. *2L 3U' 3F2 3L F' D2 B2 3D2 L R 2U2 3B2 2U 2R R2 2U 3B2 2D2 2B D2 3D 3U' 2L2 B 2D2 2U2 U' F2 3R' B' 2B 2F' 3D F' 2L' U 2B2 F D 2L2 F' 2U2 R 3F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' 3L2 R' 2F L2 2B2 2R2 2D L2 2L2 3B2 2F2 F2 2D' 2L 3L2 3F2 F' L 2U2 L 3L U' 3F2 3D' 3U2 2U2 F2 2U 3L2 2D2 3D R' 2B 2L 3D 3L2 2R' 2D 3U2 3R' 2D 3L2 3F2 3U' U 2R2 2B' 2F2 L 2R 3U'
*3. *D' 3U F' 2L' 3L2 3R B2 3D2 3R 2R' 2U 2B L' 2L' U' 2L' 2R 2D' 3U 3B' F' D2 3U2 3B 3L 2D2 3D2 2U 2L2 2R' 3U2 F D2 2L' 3R' F2 2D 2F 3L2 3R' 2U 2L' 3D 2F' D' 3D 2R' D2 2D' 3D' 3U' 3R 2U2 U2 2B2 2F' 3D' 2R' 3U2 U 2F2 3R' 3U' 2U L' 2L' R 3D' 3U' L 2R B 3B' 3D L2 3R2 B 2B R2 B' 2U 3R' U2 3R 2R 3D 2B2 F 2U 3B' R2 2D2 3D R2 2D' 2L2 B2 3F F' 3L'
*4. *3R B2 3D' U2 R2 3U' B2 3F' 2L 2R 2B 3F2 2D2 U2 R2 3F' D2 2B2 U2 3B' D2 B' 3R 3F' F 2D' B 2B2 3B 3F 2D2 3U2 2U' U' B2 2D2 3F U' 2R2 2D' 2R' 2F' 3L2 U2 3L' 2U 2L' R' F U' 3F' D2 2D 3U' R' 2F' L2 3B' 3D2 U 3B' 3F' 3L 3D B 2D2 3F2 2R D' 3U2 L2 2U2 3B2 3L' 2U U' L B' 3F' 3D U2 2B D2 U L' 3R2 2R' B 3F 3D' 3L2 3R' 2R R' 2B 2F F D U2 3L'
*5. *3F F 3U F 3L 2F2 D' L 2L R 2D2 3U' U' 2L' 3L 3R 2R R 2D2 3U2 3F2 2R' D 3L 2B' 2L2 2D2 3D 2R 2B 3D2 3F2 D2 2D 2B 2R' 3F D 3L 2R D 3D' 2B R' D' 3D2 R U 2B2 3D 3F D 3U F2 2U' 2L 3D R 2D2 U' 3L' 2D' 3B' 2L 3L' 2U' 2B2 R 2B' 2F2 L' 3L2 2R2 R' B' 3B L' B' L2 U2 R 2B2 3F2 2F 2D2 3F' 3R 3U2 U2 2L2 B2 D2 3D2 L 3R2 D' F' U' 2L2 R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F U R' U2 F R'
*2. *U2 R F U2 R2 F R F2 U
*3. *U' F U2 F' U2 R' U F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U B2 U' F' R2 D' B' U2 L F2 D F D U2 R2 L' F' R' D2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *U2 F' D' L' B R2 F' D' F' U L' B2 R2 L' U' R B' R U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*3. *B2 D2 F U2 F2 B' D' U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B' R2 L' F U B' R' B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Rw Uw U' Fw' Uw2 L' D' U' Rw Uw Fw' D2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw' L2 F2 U' Fw' D' U' R' Fw Uw L Rw Fw D' Rw' B L2 F2 Rw' B Rw Fw2 Uw2 R'
*2. *Uw U' L' Rw' R D2 U Fw' F' D' U' L2 Rw2 R Fw2 F U L R' D Uw2 Fw R Fw' Rw2 R F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Fw L' F L' F L' Rw2 R' U R2
*3. *R' F' R' F2 L' B2 F2 D Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U B' D R Uw' B F2 D2 U L' Rw' Fw D2 Uw L2 D' Uw2 R' D B R' U R Fw D F' L Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Rw' B2 Bw Fw' F2 D Uw2 B Fw' F R' B' D Fw2 F' R' Uw' F U B' Fw L2 D U' B U B2 Dw B2 L' Lw' Dw Bw' D L Lw D' R2 F' L Lw' D2 Dw L Rw2 B2 Dw' Fw Dw U' Bw' R D' L2 D' Dw F' Uw2 Fw2
*2. *B Bw' Fw2 R2 U' Lw' B F2 L2 B2 Fw' D Uw' Rw' U B2 Rw R D2 B2 Bw Fw' Uw' Rw Fw2 R B' Fw2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 F D L Lw R Dw2 Lw2 U' B Bw2 F2 L2 U2 L2 Lw R2 B' Lw F Lw2 Fw' Uw' Fw L' R' Bw U'
*3. *Bw2 Rw2 R B Lw2 Fw Rw2 B F U' F2 Dw' L2 Lw' R Dw F' Lw R B2 Rw Dw' B L2 Lw2 D' U' Rw2 U L B' Bw' Fw R2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U Bw' Rw D2 R' F2 Rw D Uw B Lw2 Bw2 Rw' U Fw' U R Uw L Rw2 R Uw' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 2R2 F L 3R D 2U R' U2 3R2 3U2 U L 2L 2F 3R D2 2R R2 B2 2U 2L 2R' R' 2U2 R 2D2 L2 3U2 3R B' L' 2L' 2U L 2L' D 2F' 3U2 2F' 3R' B' F' 2L2 2R2 B2 L2 3R2 U' 3F D2 U2 2R2 D 2R 3F' D' 3F' F' L R' D2 U 3R 2D2 3R 2D2 3F' 2F R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' F2 2D2 2U2 F' 2U 3F2 3D 3U2 2B 3L 2U2 B2 3F' 3L2 B2 2L2 2F L' D' 2D 2L2 F2 L2 2L 3L 2U' 3R2 2D2 L 2L' 3R2 R2 2U 3B 3L 2U L' B2 3F' R' 3U' L 3L 2B2 3F2 2U' L2 3U2 3R' R2 2B' 3B2 F' 3D 2U' L 2D' 3F2 3R 3D' 2U U R D2 2F' 3R 2B' 2F2 2L2 U2 2F 2L' 3F 2R' 3B2 L2 B2 2F2 2D2 3D 3R' R2 3D' B' 3U 2U 2L' 3L2 3R R 3U L2 3U' U' 2B' 3R 2D 3D' 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B U' R' F' R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 R L U' B' F' R' U2 F2 D' B2 F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *R B D' L' D R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B R2 D U' L2 D2 F' U' L B2 Rw Uw'
*3. *R2 F L' R2 D2 B2 R F' L U' D2 B2 D' F' D' L2 F' D L' B2 Rw Uw
*4. *U F2 R F R D2 L' B F2 D' F B R B' R' L F' R F U2 Rw Uw'
*5. *U2 D L R2 B F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 U' L2 R F2 R F Rw2 Uw'
*6. *R2 D2 F' R' F' B L2 F2 B R' D' F2 D B2 U' B' D2 L' U' R Fw' Uw2
*7. *B2 U B2 L' B2 F2 R' U' F D' F' D F' L2 F D2 F' B L' R2 Fw' Uw2
*8. *U B2 U2 D' L F R' U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 R' U' F2 U2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw
*9. *B D' U2 B F' R U' R2 U D2 R2 D R' U2 L B2 F2 D2 U L' Fw' Uw2
*10. *B' F2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U2 D' F2 B' U' F' L' B' R' F2 B' L' B' Rw Uw2
*11. *U' D F2 R' B2 R2 B2 F' R B' U R' F' B L' B U2 L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*12. *L F' L' F' D2 L D U' F' U' L' R U' L' D' B2 L B D U' Rw Uw2
*13. *B L2 D U' B2 F L' F2 L' D' L' U2 F' L R' U' B2 L R2 D' U2 Fw Uw
*14. *L D R F D' B R' F2 R F' L R F U D F' B2 U R' Fw Uw'
*15. *F U' L' F R2 U2 D2 R U' R' L2 F' R2 U L' F2 R B U' D'
*16. *U D2 R' F U' R' D' U2 B' D2 F R' U2 D' R2 F R' D2 U' Rw Uw2
*17. *L F2 L' B2 F2 R' U' R' U B2 R2 D B2 D2 L B2 F R' F' Rw' Uw'
*18. *F B' R L U B R' B2 F2 U' B U R F2 R B2 F2 R' L2 D R' Fw' Uw2
*19. *D R L' F2 L2 F B2 L2 R2 B D F L B2 R F L B L' B2 Rw Uw'
*20. *F B2 L2 U' F B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 B R2 U L2 U D F' R' F U' Rw Uw
*21. *D2 R2 U' B F' R F2 R' U' F' L2 F' L' F L U2 L' U2 F R B2 Rw Uw2
*22. *L B2 R' B U' R' B F D2 L' F2 B2 L2 U' F B D' R2 D' L' Fw' Uw'
*23. *F2 D R2 U2 L' D' U' B' U2 F' R' D2 R D R2 U' L' F2 D R' Fw'
*24. *L' R D B2 F2 D' F' U2 L2 B2 L' U L F B2 R' F B' R2 B' L2 Fw Uw
*25. *U R2 B R2 B' L' R' U R D R' L' B' U' L2 F' L R' D' B2 Rw Uw
*26. *B U' D L' F2 U B' F' D R' B D' B' U2 F2 U' B2 D B' Rw Uw
*27. *F L2 F' R' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U D2 F' R B L U' D2 L Fw' Uw2
*28. *R2 B' F R' U2 D2 F B2 L2 D U L R2 B F' U D2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*29. *U F L' D' F2 U F' R' L D' B2 D2 U' L U L2 F2 U R Fw Uw'
*30. *L2 B2 L F' D2 U R F' U F2 U2 D2 R' B U2 R L' B' U' Fw Uw'
*31. *F2 B' R2 D R U' F2 R' B' L' U2 L2 F2 L R2 B R' B F' L' R Fw Uw'
*32. *U' F U2 D B R2 U F' U' L B2 F' D U' F' D U2 L2 F2 B2 L' Fw' Uw
*33. *D' F2 R B2 U F2 B2 U D F' R' D2 R L2 D U L2 F' D2 R Fw' Uw'
*34. *L B2 L2 B R' L' D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 F D F' U Rw Uw
*35. *L2 R2 F' L R B F R U2 D' R' L D2 B2 R D' F' R U' D' Fw Uw2
*36. *R B U F2 R2 F R2 B2 L' D2 L R' B' F D F' B D2 B U2 Rw2 Uw
*37. *D2 F2 R' F' L U2 B' R D F2 R2 F D2 B' F2 L2 U' D L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*38. *F R F2 B L' D F' R B R' L2 U' B2 R' D2 U2 L U' R Fw' Uw'
*39. *U2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' R2 D' U B' F U2 D' R2 U F' D' U L2 U2 Rw Uw
*40. *D2 U2 R2 B' L' D F U L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' F U' B' U D2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*41. *D' L B2 U2 L' R' B F' D R2 D2 R' U' F' R B' U' D' B2 F2 R2 Uw2
*42. *L2 U2 D2 L R' D2 L F D2 R B2 R' F2 U2 F' B2 U' F U L2 Fw Uw
*43. *D' B' R' B' F2 U' R B' U2 L2 B' D2 U' F R L' B2 D R Fw' Uw2
*44. *U2 R2 D2 F2 D F L' B' L' D' R2 B L' F' L B2 F2 R2 U Fw' Uw
*45. *R' B' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U B' U B' U R B U D2 F
*46. *D2 F R B2 L' R' F' U' F2 B2 R2 L' F D' U' L' R2 B R' F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*47. *B2 D B L2 U L2 B' D2 F' B' U2 F' R B2 R2 D2 L2 D U' Rw
*48. *D' L R2 U' D' L' D2 F B2 U' L' D F' L' U' L2 B2 F' U R2 Fw' Uw
*49. *D2 R2 B F U2 L' D2 U L' F' R' B' F D R2 F R U2 R' F' Rw' Uw'
*50. *R' L B2 L2 R2 U L' D' B D' R2 L' F' R' L F2 D' R2 U' L Fw Uw
*51. *U D B U F L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F B2 R2 D' L Fw Uw'
*52. *D2 F2 D F2 U2 D2 B R2 U R' L F' L F' U2 D L' R2 U2 Fw' Uw
*53. *F D R2 F2 L' R' F B U' B U' R F B D' L2 F R' D Fw Uw'
*54. *B2 U B' L2 B' F D' F' R D2 F' D' R L U D B D2 B Rw Uw'
*55. *B2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B' L D2 R' L' F2 U R2 F' R L' F' R2 Fw Uw'
*56. *U2 B F' L' F R F L R B' L' B F' R L2 F D' F' L' R' Fw Uw2
*57. *U2 D' F D' R' D' L' D' L' B' L' B' R2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 F Rw' Uw2
*58. *D2 B' F2 U D R D' R F D' R U' L D2 L' U L U F' L F' Rw Uw2
*59. *R L' F' R2 L U' F D2 R' B L2 B U2 R2 B2 F' D L2 D2 L2 Fw Uw
*60. *D2 R' B L' U' L' U2 L' U R2 L D U2 B2 D' U2 L' F R' U F2 Rw Uw2
*61. *L' U F' U L D2 B U' B2 R2 F R B' F L' R U2 F L' F Rw2 Uw'
*62. *B F' U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' D2 L B' F2 R U F D2 U2 F' R U2 Fw' Uw2
*63. *R' F D' F2 U' D B R F' D B' R L' B2 D L' F2 B' L' F' Uw2
*64. *L' D2 R' B U' L D R2 L' F' L2 U F D2 B R' B F2 R' U2 R' Fw Uw'
*65. *F2 B2 U2 D2 F' U' D B2 F D2 B' R2 U' D B' R U B2 U' D' Fw' Uw
*66. *F U2 R D2 B' U D2 R U' B2 F' U' F' D2 U R U' F2 U' L Fw' Uw'
*67. *L B L2 B' R' B2 F2 L' F' R' L' U R2 L2 B F L2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2
*68. *D L2 U2 D' F' R F U2 L B' D' U2 F2 R U2 R' L' B2 R B2 Rw' Uw
*69. *L2 R U F D' F' R2 L' U' F2 L U2 L B2 R2 B R D2 B' U' R' Fw' Uw2
*70. *F B R' U' L2 D' B R2 L2 F L R U F' B D' L B2 R Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F' R' F' L F2 D' F2 R2
*2. *U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L B F U' R' F' L' U L' F2
*3. *F2 R D R' F2 U' L' U F U2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2
*4. *R2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 U' R F D' B2 U2 R D2 F' U' R2
*5. *U2 R2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F L' D' U' L R' D2 B' D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R' L U' R L' F' D' R' F R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2
*2. *R2 B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R2 D' L' R2 F' L' B' D2 U' B L2
*3. *U B U L2 U R B R U B' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 L D2
*4. *L2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 U' B' D U2 R U2 L2 B R2
*5. *L' F U D2 B2 L' D' L' U' R' U' L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D L' B' F2 R U2 F L R D' F2
*2. *F U2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D' U R' B' L' D B D B F2
*3. *U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' D B R' F2 D' B2 F2 R' B R'
*4. *U' B D' F D R' F U2 L' F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D'
*5. *U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F2 U' R' B2 D2 U' B R2 D F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' D L U2 F' R' D' U2 B' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' U B2 L B R F R' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' B2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 F' B2 U D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F R2 U' F2 U2 R U'
*3. *D' R2 B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L D B2 D' B R' B2 D2 U L'
*4. *Fw2 F R2 D' U' B2 D L' Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 L' Uw' U' R2 F' L Rw B D R Uw R Uw' U L' F L' B' L' B D2 B' Fw2 U' B2 Rw B F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U F' U F2 U' R F' R2 F' U2
*3. *L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' D U2 R D' L2 U F2 R U'
*4. *D' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' R' D' F' L' Fw F D2 Uw' U' Fw F2 U' L2 R' Fw2 D B Fw2 L2 F2 D' Uw U2 Rw' F2 L' B2 Fw Uw2 B' Rw R F' Uw B
*5. *D2 Uw L2 Lw R' D2 L Rw Uw2 U2 F L' R2 Fw L Fw L' Lw2 F2 D2 Dw' Lw B' R2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw F2 Dw Uw U2 B' Rw Fw2 Dw Uw B Uw L' Bw Fw' R B2 F D' Bw2 R2 Bw Uw2 U R' F' U' Bw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' U Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F2 R' U' F U R' U
*3. *L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U L' F' L D B' D U L' D
*4. *F2 L R2 Fw' L Fw' D Uw2 U L2 R' Uw2 L' Rw U2 L Fw U' Fw' Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' R D L2 B' D2 L R2 U F' U2 R2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D
*5. *Uw' B' Bw Lw2 D2 L2 D Lw2 Bw Lw' R' B L2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 L Dw' Bw L' R' D Lw D' Bw' L' B2 R' Dw B' D' Dw2 Lw Bw2 D' U Lw F D Lw Bw2 Dw U F' L B Bw D Lw' U' Rw' R Uw R2 U2 L' Lw F2 Dw'
*6. *2D' 2B2 F 2R B' 2F U2 2R' 2B2 2U' 2R' 2D2 U 3F' 3R' 3U 2B' R' 2F F2 3R' 2U' 3R 3U 3R' F2 2R' 2D' R' 3U' 3R' 2U 3R' D' 2F2 U2 2F2 3U' B 3F2 2L 2U 2R' 3U' U' F D2 2U L' D' 3U2 2U2 2F' D' 2U' 2R' 3U' U F2 L2 2L 2R 3U 2F' 2L2 3R' 3U 3F2 U' 2R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *R B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' F' L' B U R' D F' D' F
*4. *R' D U Fw2 L2 D2 Rw2 B Rw U L2 Rw R' D' F L2 Fw' L2 Rw R2 U F R2 Fw R Uw Fw Rw B Fw R' B L F2 Uw B F2 Rw2 D' U2
*5. *R Bw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw B' L2 Lw' D Fw' F2 U B Lw' Fw R2 Bw Uw Fw D2 Uw2 F' D' L' Bw' Dw' Bw' R' U' Bw' F2 Rw Bw Dw Rw U' R D B2 Bw2 L' R' Bw Dw L' Fw Rw2 R' B F Lw Fw Uw' B2 F Lw2 Fw2 F
*6. *B 3F D' 2U2 L 2L' 2R' 2F D 2L U' L U2 B2 2U U2 3F' 3U2 2B 2L2 2R R' 2U' U' 2R D' 2R 2U 2L' B2 2B' 2L' 3R' 2B' 2D' 2U 2B F 3U R U' 3R' 3U2 2U' B' 3U F' 3R B2 2U B D 2L2 2R 2F L D' 2D' 2B 2R' D 3U2 2U' B' F2 D 2D' 2L2 D2 F'
*7. *2B2 L2 3U' 2U2 F 3L 2F2 D 2D' L2 3U 2F' 3L2 3U2 2B2 2F2 F' 3R D 3F D2 2B' 2U' L F2 U' B 2L2 3L D' 3R R' D 2R' 3B2 3D2 2L 2F2 D' 3D 3U 2U 2R2 3F 3L2 3D2 R 3B2 U' 3L2 2D' 3L2 R D' B 3L2 3R 2R2 3U' 2L2 2U2 F R 3D 3U2 2B2 2D2 F' 2D2 2U' L 2B' 3L' 3R F 3R' B' L' D B' U2 2B' D 2D 3U2 L2 2D2 3F2 2L 2F2 2L 3U2 2R2 2U' 3B' 2D' 3B' 3R' 2D 2B

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR6+ DL3+ UL6+ U2- R3+ D5+ L3- ALL1- y2 U2+ R2- D5- L1- ALL6+ DR UL 
*2. *UR5- DR3+ DL4- UL1- U2+ R1- D1+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U1- R2- D6+ L2- ALL0+ UL 
*3. *UR3- DR2- DL3+ UL2+ U2- R5- D4+ L1- ALL3- y2 U4+ R3+ D3+ L5- ALL5+ DR 
*4. *UR4+ DR4+ DL3+ UL4- U6+ R0+ D3+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U2- R3- D2+ L0+ ALL2- DR 
*5. *UR2+ DR1+ DL2+ UL3- U0+ R1+ D2- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R4+ D2- L3+ ALL3- UR DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' L R' U' L' U' R' r b' u'
*2. *L' U' R L' U' R' U' L l' r b
*3. *B' L U' B L U' R B l b u'
*4. *U' R B' U' L R' U R' U' l r' b
*5. *U' R' B R' U' R' B' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4)
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 2) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U R L' U' B' U B R' L
*2. *U L B' R' L U' L R U R U'
*3. *L U R' B' U' L' U' L U' L' R'
*4. *R U R' U B' R' L U R L' R'
*5. *L U L' R B U B' R L U' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' F2 U'
*3. *D2 L2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R' B F D L D2 U2 F2 R2 U
*4. *L U R2 F' U2 F' U2 R Fw' U' L' Uw B2 F Rw' U F R Uw' U' Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L U L Rw' D L U2 L U B2 Fw'
*5. *F Dw' Lw' Fw2 Lw Fw2 F' Rw2 R Fw' L2 Rw2 D' Dw2 R B2 Bw' F D' U' L Fw' Lw2 D' Dw2 R Uw Fw' D2 Dw' Lw2 R2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 U' F' R2 Bw Dw' U2 Fw' Dw' R' B' Bw' Fw' D' Bw' R Uw2 F' L2 U' Lw2 F2 D'
*OH. *B' R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' R U2 B L B2 D' R2 U R2 U2
*Clock. *UR4+ DR2+ DL3- UL1- U3+ R2+ D3+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R0+ D6+ L2- ALL0+ UR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L' B' L' U R L U' B l' b
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 2) / (-4, 3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *U B L' U B R B' U R L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b B' R' r f' l r b' l' B' L F' L' F' L F'
*2. *r' b l r b l f B R F' R' F' R' B F L
*3. *R' B' f l r' b l' b B L R' F' R' B' L B'
*4. *L' B' f' r b' l b' B' F' L R B' R' B' R F
*5. *L F' R' l f F l' f l r' L' R B' R' B' L R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw B' Rw' Bw U B' Rw' Lw' L R' Uw' Rw Bw Uw Rw Uw' Rw Lw u' l' r b
*2. *Rw' Uw' L' Rw U' B' Uw Rw U' R Rw Bw Rw' Lw Uw' Lw' Bw Lw u l' r' b'
*3. *Lw R Uw' B' Lw U' R Bw U L R Bw Lw Bw Lw' Rw Lw Uw' Bw' Lw' u' l' b
*4. *Lw Rw' Bw L' Uw R' Lw' U' B' Uw' L Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' Rw Lw' u l r b
*5. *Bw' U Rw Uw' L' R' B Uw' L' Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw u' r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R U2 L D R U R2 D2 L2 U2 R D L2 U R3 D3 L U2 R D L2 D R2 U L U L D L D R2 U3
*2. *D2 R2 U L2 U R D2 L U2 R D R D L U R2 D L U2 R D2 L U2 L D R D L U L D2 R3 U L D L U L U R2 D L U R2 D L U2
*3. *D2 R2 U L D L U R D R U2 L2 D R3 D L U L D R U R U L D R D L2 D R U L U R D L D L U R D R U L U R D R
*4. *R2 D L U L D R D L U R D R U L U R D R D L U L D R U R U L2 D R2 D L D L2 U R D R2 U L2 U R2 D L U2 R D L2
*5. *D R U R D L D R U L U R D L2 U R D2 R U R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D L3 U R U L D R3 D2 L U2 R D L2 D L U2 R D L U2 R D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U' R2 U2 F2 L F D' R' B U L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U' F' L2 D L' U' R' B' U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 L' F2 U2 B' U2 R D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' D' F L D B2 U' B' U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 B F D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 F L F R U' L' F2 R F R2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 B F2 L' D2 L2 R' F' L B2 D' U2
*2. *R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' R' D' R2 D B L' U B2 F U' B2
*3. *U2 L' U' D L' F2 R' F' B R B2 U B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2
*4. *F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L B2 L D2 U2 R' D U' B' R'
*5. *R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L' F2 L D' U2 B2 U2 R

*Curvy Copter*These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U' R' F R2 F2 U' R' U2
*2. *U R' F' U F' U F2 U' F U'
*3. *U2 R2 U F2 R2 U R' F U F'
*4. *U2 R F2 U' F R2 F R2 F2
*5. *U' R' F U2 F R2 F U' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' D' R F2 U2 F2 U B D R D2
*2. *B U' D B' L2 D' R' F2 B' R' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2
*3. *R2 D L' D' R U L' U2 R F U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D F2 B2 U L2
*4. *L' D' B2 D B D2 L' B U D2 B2 D2 B D2 R2 L2 F U2
*5. *U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 F2 L' D B' D' R2 D L U' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw L Rw2 Fw2 U2 B F2 R' U L' Rw' R' Uw L' Rw2 R B2 D' Uw' F' Uw Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 U' F' R2 D' Fw' L R2 F' U2 F R' U L2 B'
*2. *D' R2 B' Fw D U' L Rw R U Fw' F2 L R' U2 B L' Rw2 U2 L' R B2 D2 U B L' R Uw' R2 B' L' R2 B2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 L Uw' Rw'
*3. *D' U2 Rw' R U' L2 R' F' Uw2 B2 L Rw' Uw' L' D' Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 D2 Rw Uw' U Rw' D2 F2 D2 L2 R' Uw B Uw2 B' F' D Rw2 R F' Rw' F'
*4. *F2 L2 R2 B Fw L2 Uw2 Fw' R Uw B2 D' L2 B2 Fw F2 R' D' Uw L Fw R B F' L2 R2 Fw2 R2 D' Fw2 Uw U2 F L Rw' Fw2 L2 R' Uw' U'
*5. *R Fw' R' B2 L Uw U2 L' D L R2 U2 R2 Uw' Fw' F Rw' R' F' D F D2 R' U' B' Fw2 F U B' Fw2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 D U L Fw' Uw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Fw2 D' Dw Uw2 L2 Rw2 D' Uw B2 Fw' Lw2 R Uw' F Dw2 B2 R Bw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw R' Dw2 B F2 U2 B' D2 R Bw' F2 U2 Fw U2 Lw B' F Rw D' U2 Fw' Uw Bw2 F' R' Bw Dw Uw U' Bw' Lw' F' D Lw D' L2 Rw Uw2
*2. *Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw Rw' Dw' Bw2 R B Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Lw R' D' Dw' Rw D2 Uw' L' Lw2 Rw' Bw' U Lw R Uw' Fw D Dw2 Lw R' Uw2 Bw' L' Lw2 Bw Fw2 D' Dw2 Rw' Bw U' Rw' R Bw F2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 B Lw D' L Lw' Rw2 U' Bw'
*3. *L' F' U' Rw Dw2 F2 Rw R Bw2 D' Rw2 R' D' Dw2 B Fw' Lw B2 Uw U2 L R2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 F D' Rw Fw F R' Uw' U B' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D2 U' Bw R B' Bw2 Fw L' B2 Rw2 F' Lw R2 F D' Bw2 F Dw Uw L2 Bw' Uw
*4. *F' Lw2 Bw Fw2 F' U Fw2 U' L' Lw R F2 Uw2 U2 L R' Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw' B F2 Lw2 U' Lw Fw' F D2 R B L2 Bw' U' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 R' Bw' D' U2 Bw2 Fw' R2 F' Lw D2 Uw Bw Rw2 Bw Dw R2 B2 Fw' Dw' U Rw R2
*5. *U Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 R2 Dw L Dw2 L' Rw' Dw' Bw2 D' Dw' Bw U' F D2 Bw2 R' D2 L2 B2 L2 Bw2 Uw R' U R' Fw2 F2 D' L Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 U L2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 D' L2 Lw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Bw' R' Bw' U2 R B Fw2 L' D

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U L2 D2 3F D2 U 2L2 2D2 B' 3F2 L2 3R' 2D B' 3F' 2R' 2D' L2 2R2 B 3U2 2B2 2F2 D2 2D' B' 3R' 2R' B 2D2 3U U 2F2 3U 2U2 2L' 2R' 2F' 3U L' 2R2 R2 2D 2B2 R2 2B 2L 2R F D' L2 R 3F' 2F D 2R2 2D 3U' 2B 3F R 2D2 2U2 2B' 3F' 2F 2U2 R2 2U' L'
*2. *3F2 F' 2L2 2U2 3R2 U 2B 2D' 2U U 2B2 2F2 2R' D' 2U' 3R F2 L2 F2 U R2 3U R2 B 3R2 F' D' 3U' 2R' F' L2 2R R 3U 3R' 2U F2 D' 3U' 3F2 L2 D' 2R2 2B U B2 3F2 2F' U2 2R' R2 U2 3F2 2R2 2B2 R' 3U 2B' 2D2 L' 2R2 B 2D' 2B2 3F 2L' B R 2F2 3R'
*3. *2D' U2 3R2 U2 2B 3U 2L 2R B2 2F2 F D' 2R R D 2D' 3U2 2R U' 3F2 D' 2U B 2B2 3F' 2F' F' 2R2 3F 3R' 3F 2L F2 2U' 2R' 2F2 3R2 D2 2D2 2L2 3F2 U' R' 2U 2B' 2R' 2F' F2 D2 3R 2R' 2U U' 2F2 L' 2L' 2R' D 2D 2B 3F2 L2 2L' 2R 2F 2D2 3R2 R' U2 2R'
*4. *3U' L' 3R' 2B' 2L2 2F2 2D2 2U' 3F 3R 2U 2R2 2F 2D' B 2U U2 B2 2B2 2U2 2B' 2R2 2B' U' 3F' D 2B2 2F' U' 2L' 3F 3U' 2B2 L' 2L2 B' D2 R B2 2R2 R2 D 2L 3R2 3F2 F2 U' 3F2 2F 2U2 2F2 2L B F' 3R' 2R R2 3F' R2 D2 2U2 3R2 2R' D' 2L' 3U' 3F L2 3F 2F2
*5. *2R 2D2 3U' 2U2 U 3F2 3U B' 3F 2F L2 3R2 R' 2D2 3U2 2R B' F' 2L' 2D 3F' 2F2 F' 2R2 3U2 L 3R' 2R B 2L2 R' 3U' 2F2 2D2 2R2 D2 2U2 F' D2 2R2 F2 L2 B' 2F' F2 D2 2B' F' 2D2 3R' R' F 2L U B' 2R' F' 2D 3F2 2F2 3R' F L 2L2 B' 3F' D L 3R' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R 2D' 3D 3U 2U2 2L' 3L 2F' 2R' 3F' D' 2D' 2B 2F 2U2 3F2 2F' 2U2 3L2 R2 D' L2 3R' B 3L 3R' 3F' D' 2B' D 2D' 2B 3F' 2F 3L2 3R 2R2 R F2 2U' L 2R' 3U2 2R 2D U2 3L 2B' 3B' D' 3U' 2U' 2B 3B2 2L2 3B2 3D2 L R' 2D2 3D2 2U U B 3L2 D2 2D 2U2 F2 L 3D2 3R' B' 2R2 B2 3B' 3F 2F R 2U 2B2 2U' 3L U' 3F 2U2 B' 2U2 B 3B2 2F F2 2R2 3B D2 2U2 B 3U 3R R2
*2. *2L 3U' 3F2 3L F' D2 B2 3D2 L R 2U2 3B2 2U 2R R2 2U 3B2 2D2 2B D2 3D 3U' 2L2 B 2D2 2U2 U' F2 3R' B' 2B 2F' 3D F' 2L' U 2B2 F D 2L2 F' 2U2 R 3F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' 3L2 R' 2F L2 2B2 2R2 2D L2 2L2 3B2 2F2 F2 2D' 2L 3L2 3F2 F' L 2U2 L 3L U' 3F2 3D' 3U2 2U2 F2 2U 3L2 2D2 3D R' 2B 2L 3D 3L2 2R' 2D 3U2 3R' 2D 3L2 3F2 3U' U 2R2 2B' 2F2 L 2R 3U'
*3. *D' 3U F' 2L' 3L2 3R B2 3D2 3R 2R' 2U 2B L' 2L' U' 2L' 2R 2D' 3U 3B' F' D2 3U2 3B 3L 2D2 3D2 2U 2L2 2R' 3U2 F D2 2L' 3R' F2 2D 2F 3L2 3R' 2U 2L' 3D 2F' D' 3D 2R' D2 2D' 3D' 3U' 3R 2U2 U2 2B2 2F' 3D' 2R' 3U2 U 2F2 3R' 3U' 2U L' 2L' R 3D' 3U' L 2R B 3B' 3D L2 3R2 B 2B R2 B' 2U 3R' U2 3R 2R 3D 2B2 F 2U 3B' R2 2D2 3D R2 2D' 2L2 B2 3F F' 3L'
*4. *3R B2 3D' U2 R2 3U' B2 3F' 2L 2R 2B 3F2 2D2 U2 R2 3F' D2 2B2 U2 3B' D2 B' 3R 3F' F 2D' B 2B2 3B 3F 2D2 3U2 2U' U' B2 2D2 3F U' 2R2 2D' 2R' 2F' 3L2 U2 3L' 2U 2L' R' F U' 3F' D2 2D 3U' R' 2F' L2 3B' 3D2 U 3B' 3F' 3L 3D B 2D2 3F2 2R D' 3U2 L2 2U2 3B2 3L' 2U U' L B' 3F' 3D U2 2B D2 U L' 3R2 2R' B 3F 3D' 3L2 3R' 2R R' 2B 2F F D U2 3L'
*5. *3F F 3U F 3L 2F2 D' L 2L R 2D2 3U' U' 2L' 3L 3R 2R R 2D2 3U2 3F2 2R' D 3L 2B' 2L2 2D2 3D 2R 2B 3D2 3F2 D2 2D 2B 2R' 3F D 3L 2R D 3D' 2B R' D' 3D2 R U 2B2 3D 3F D 3U F2 2U' 2L 3D R 2D2 U' 3L' 2D' 3B' 2L 3L' 2U' 2B2 R 2B' 2F2 L' 3L2 2R2 R' B' 3B L' B' L2 U2 R 2B2 3F2 2F 2D2 3F' 3R 3U2 U2 2L2 B2 D2 3D2 L 3R2 D' F' U' 2L2 R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F U R' U2 F R'
*2. *U2 R F U2 R2 F R F2 U
*3. *U' F U2 F' U2 R' U F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U B2 U' F' R2 D' B' U2 L F2 D F D U2 R2 L' F' R' D2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *U2 F' D' L' B R2 F' D' F' U L' B2 R2 L' U' R B' R U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*3. *B2 D2 F U2 F2 B' D' U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B' R2 L' F U B' R' B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Rw Uw U' Fw' Uw2 L' D' U' Rw Uw Fw' D2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw' L2 F2 U' Fw' D' U' R' Fw Uw L Rw Fw D' Rw' B L2 F2 Rw' B Rw Fw2 Uw2 R'
*2. *Uw U' L' Rw' R D2 U Fw' F' D' U' L2 Rw2 R Fw2 F U L R' D Uw2 Fw R Fw' Rw2 R F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw Fw L' F L' F L' Rw2 R' U R2
*3. *R' F' R' F2 L' B2 F2 D Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U B' D R Uw' B F2 D2 U L' Rw' Fw D2 Uw L2 D' Uw2 R' D B R' U R Fw D F' L Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Rw' B2 Bw Fw' F2 D Uw2 B Fw' F R' B' D Fw2 F' R' Uw' F U B' Fw L2 D U' B U B2 Dw B2 L' Lw' Dw Bw' D L Lw D' R2 F' L Lw' D2 Dw L Rw2 B2 Dw' Fw Dw U' Bw' R D' L2 D' Dw F' Uw2 Fw2
*2. *B Bw' Fw2 R2 U' Lw' B F2 L2 B2 Fw' D Uw' Rw' U B2 Rw R D2 B2 Bw Fw' Uw' Rw Fw2 R B' Fw2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 F D L Lw R Dw2 Lw2 U' B Bw2 F2 L2 U2 L2 Lw R2 B' Lw F Lw2 Fw' Uw' Fw L' R' Bw U'
*3. *Bw2 Rw2 R B Lw2 Fw Rw2 B F U' F2 Dw' L2 Lw' R Dw F' Lw R B2 Rw Dw' B L2 Lw2 D' U' Rw2 U L B' Bw' Fw R2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U Bw' Rw D2 R' F2 Rw D Uw B Lw2 Bw2 Rw' U Fw' U R Uw L Rw2 R Uw' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 2R2 F L 3R D 2U R' U2 3R2 3U2 U L 2L 2F 3R D2 2R R2 B2 2U 2L 2R' R' 2U2 R 2D2 L2 3U2 3R B' L' 2L' 2U L 2L' D 2F' 3U2 2F' 3R' B' F' 2L2 2R2 B2 L2 3R2 U' 3F D2 U2 2R2 D 2R 3F' D' 3F' F' L R' D2 U 3R 2D2 3R 2D2 3F' 2F R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' F2 2D2 2U2 F' 2U 3F2 3D 3U2 2B 3L 2U2 B2 3F' 3L2 B2 2L2 2F L' D' 2D 2L2 F2 L2 2L 3L 2U' 3R2 2D2 L 2L' 3R2 R2 2U 3B 3L 2U L' B2 3F' R' 3U' L 3L 2B2 3F2 2U' L2 3U2 3R' R2 2B' 3B2 F' 3D 2U' L 2D' 3F2 3R 3D' 2U U R D2 2F' 3R 2B' 2F2 2L2 U2 2F 2L' 3F 2R' 3B2 L2 B2 2F2 2D2 3D 3R' R2 3D' B' 3U 2U 2L' 3L2 3R R 3U L2 3U' U' 2B' 3R 2D 3D' 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B U' R' F' R2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 R L U' B' F' R' U2 F2 D' B2 F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *R B D' L' D R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B R2 D U' L2 D2 F' U' L B2 Rw Uw'
*3. *R2 F L' R2 D2 B2 R F' L U' D2 B2 D' F' D' L2 F' D L' B2 Rw Uw
*4. *U F2 R F R D2 L' B F2 D' F B R B' R' L F' R F U2 Rw Uw'
*5. *U2 D L R2 B F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 B' D2 U' L2 R F2 R F Rw2 Uw'
*6. *R2 D2 F' R' F' B L2 F2 B R' D' F2 D B2 U' B' D2 L' U' R Fw' Uw2
*7. *B2 U B2 L' B2 F2 R' U' F D' F' D F' L2 F D2 F' B L' R2 Fw' Uw2
*8. *U B2 U2 D' L F R' U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 R' U' F2 U2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw
*9. *B D' U2 B F' R U' R2 U D2 R2 D R' U2 L B2 F2 D2 U L' Fw' Uw2
*10. *B' F2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U2 D' F2 B' U' F' L' B' R' F2 B' L' B' Rw Uw2
*11. *U' D F2 R' B2 R2 B2 F' R B' U R' F' B L' B U2 L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*12. *L F' L' F' D2 L D U' F' U' L' R U' L' D' B2 L B D U' Rw Uw2
*13. *B L2 D U' B2 F L' F2 L' D' L' U2 F' L R' U' B2 L R2 D' U2 Fw Uw
*14. *L D R F D' B R' F2 R F' L R F U D F' B2 U R' Fw Uw'
*15. *F U' L' F R2 U2 D2 R U' R' L2 F' R2 U L' F2 R B U' D'
*16. *U D2 R' F U' R' D' U2 B' D2 F R' U2 D' R2 F R' D2 U' Rw Uw2
*17. *L F2 L' B2 F2 R' U' R' U B2 R2 D B2 D2 L B2 F R' F' Rw' Uw'
*18. *F B' R L U B R' B2 F2 U' B U R F2 R B2 F2 R' L2 D R' Fw' Uw2
*19. *D R L' F2 L2 F B2 L2 R2 B D F L B2 R F L B L' B2 Rw Uw'
*20. *F B2 L2 U' F B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 B R2 U L2 U D F' R' F U' Rw Uw
*21. *D2 R2 U' B F' R F2 R' U' F' L2 F' L' F L U2 L' U2 F R B2 Rw Uw2
*22. *L B2 R' B U' R' B F D2 L' F2 B2 L2 U' F B D' R2 D' L' Fw' Uw'
*23. *F2 D R2 U2 L' D' U' B' U2 F' R' D2 R D R2 U' L' F2 D R' Fw'
*24. *L' R D B2 F2 D' F' U2 L2 B2 L' U L F B2 R' F B' R2 B' L2 Fw Uw
*25. *U R2 B R2 B' L' R' U R D R' L' B' U' L2 F' L R' D' B2 Rw Uw
*26. *B U' D L' F2 U B' F' D R' B D' B' U2 F2 U' B2 D B' Rw Uw
*27. *F L2 F' R' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U D2 F' R B L U' D2 L Fw' Uw2
*28. *R2 B' F R' U2 D2 F B2 L2 D U L R2 B F' U D2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*29. *U F L' D' F2 U F' R' L D' B2 D2 U' L U L2 F2 U R Fw Uw'
*30. *L2 B2 L F' D2 U R F' U F2 U2 D2 R' B U2 R L' B' U' Fw Uw'
*31. *F2 B' R2 D R U' F2 R' B' L' U2 L2 F2 L R2 B R' B F' L' R Fw Uw'
*32. *U' F U2 D B R2 U F' U' L B2 F' D U' F' D U2 L2 F2 B2 L' Fw' Uw
*33. *D' F2 R B2 U F2 B2 U D F' R' D2 R L2 D U L2 F' D2 R Fw' Uw'
*34. *L B2 L2 B R' L' D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 F D F' U Rw Uw
*35. *L2 R2 F' L R B F R U2 D' R' L D2 B2 R D' F' R U' D' Fw Uw2
*36. *R B U F2 R2 F R2 B2 L' D2 L R' B' F D F' B D2 B U2 Rw2 Uw
*37. *D2 F2 R' F' L U2 B' R D F2 R2 F D2 B' F2 L2 U' D L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*38. *F R F2 B L' D F' R B R' L2 U' B2 R' D2 U2 L U' R Fw' Uw'
*39. *U2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' R2 D' U B' F U2 D' R2 U F' D' U L2 U2 Rw Uw
*40. *D2 U2 R2 B' L' D F U L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R' F U' B' U D2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*41. *D' L B2 U2 L' R' B F' D R2 D2 R' U' F' R B' U' D' B2 F2 R2 Uw2
*42. *L2 U2 D2 L R' D2 L F D2 R B2 R' F2 U2 F' B2 U' F U L2 Fw Uw
*43. *D' B' R' B' F2 U' R B' U2 L2 B' D2 U' F R L' B2 D R Fw' Uw2
*44. *U2 R2 D2 F2 D F L' B' L' D' R2 B L' F' L B2 F2 R2 U Fw' Uw
*45. *R' B' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U R2 U B' U B' U R B U D2 F
*46. *D2 F R B2 L' R' F' U' F2 B2 R2 L' F D' U' L' R2 B R' F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*47. *B2 D B L2 U L2 B' D2 F' B' U2 F' R B2 R2 D2 L2 D U' Rw
*48. *D' L R2 U' D' L' D2 F B2 U' L' D F' L' U' L2 B2 F' U R2 Fw' Uw
*49. *D2 R2 B F U2 L' D2 U L' F' R' B' F D R2 F R U2 R' F' Rw' Uw'
*50. *R' L B2 L2 R2 U L' D' B D' R2 L' F' R' L F2 D' R2 U' L Fw Uw
*51. *U D B U F L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F B2 R2 D' L Fw Uw'
*52. *D2 F2 D F2 U2 D2 B R2 U R' L F' L F' U2 D L' R2 U2 Fw' Uw
*53. *F D R2 F2 L' R' F B U' B U' R F B D' L2 F R' D Fw Uw'
*54. *B2 U B' L2 B' F D' F' R D2 F' D' R L U D B D2 B Rw Uw'
*55. *B2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B' L D2 R' L' F2 U R2 F' R L' F' R2 Fw Uw'
*56. *U2 B F' L' F R F L R B' L' B F' R L2 F D' F' L' R' Fw Uw2
*57. *U2 D' F D' R' D' L' D' L' B' L' B' R2 F D2 U2 F' L2 U2 B2 F Rw' Uw2
*58. *D2 B' F2 U D R D' R F D' R U' L D2 L' U L U F' L F' Rw Uw2
*59. *R L' F' R2 L U' F D2 R' B L2 B U2 R2 B2 F' D L2 D2 L2 Fw Uw
*60. *D2 R' B L' U' L' U2 L' U R2 L D U2 B2 D' U2 L' F R' U F2 Rw Uw2
*61. *L' U F' U L D2 B U' B2 R2 F R B' F L' R U2 F L' F Rw2 Uw'
*62. *B F' U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' D2 L B' F2 R U F D2 U2 F' R U2 Fw' Uw2
*63. *R' F D' F2 U' D B R F' D B' R L' B2 D L' F2 B' L' F' Uw2
*64. *L' D2 R' B U' L D R2 L' F' L2 U F D2 B R' B F2 R' U2 R' Fw Uw'
*65. *F2 B2 U2 D2 F' U' D B2 F D2 B' R2 U' D B' R U B2 U' D' Fw' Uw
*66. *F U2 R D2 B' U D2 R U' B2 F' U' F' D2 U R U' F2 U' L Fw' Uw'
*67. *L B L2 B' R' B2 F2 L' F' R' L' U R2 L2 B F L2 F2 U' Fw' Uw2
*68. *D L2 U2 D' F' R F U2 L B' D' U2 F2 R U2 R' L' B2 R B2 Rw' Uw
*69. *L2 R U F D' F' R2 L' U' F2 L U2 L B2 R2 B R D2 B' U' R' Fw' Uw2
*70. *F B R' U' L2 D' B R2 L2 F L R U F' B D' L B2 R Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R U' R2 F' R' F' L F2 D' F2 R2
*2. *U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L B F U' R' F' L' U L' F2
*3. *F2 R D R' F2 U' L' U F U2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2
*4. *R2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 F' R2 U' R F D' B2 U2 R D2 F' U' R2
*5. *U2 R2 F2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F L' D' U' L R' D2 B' D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R' L U' R L' F' D' R' F R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2
*2. *R2 B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 R2 D' L' R2 F' L' B' D2 U' B L2
*3. *U B U L2 U R B R U B' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 L D2
*4. *L2 R2 B2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 U' B' D U2 R U2 L2 B R2
*5. *L' F U D2 B2 L' D' L' U' R' U' L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D L' B' F2 R U2 F L R D' F2
*2. *F U2 B L2 B R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D' U R' B' L' D B D B F2
*3. *U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' D B R' F2 D' B2 F2 R' B R'
*4. *U' B D' F D R' F U2 L' F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D'
*5. *U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 F2 U' R' B2 D2 U' B R2 D F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F' D L U2 F' R' D' U2 B' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' U B2 L B R F R' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' B2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 F' B2 U D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F R2 U' F2 U2 R U'
*3. *D' R2 B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L D B2 D' B R' B2 D2 U L'
*4. *Fw2 F R2 D' U' B2 D L' Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 L' Uw' U' R2 F' L Rw B D R Uw R Uw' U L' F L' B' L' B D2 B' Fw2 U' B2 Rw B F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U F' U F2 U' R F' R2 F' U2
*3. *L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' D U2 R D' L2 U F2 R U'
*4. *D' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' R' D' F' L' Fw F D2 Uw' U' Fw F2 U' L2 R' Fw2 D B Fw2 L2 F2 D' Uw U2 Rw' F2 L' B2 Fw Uw2 B' Rw R F' Uw B
*5. *D2 Uw L2 Lw R' D2 L Rw Uw2 U2 F L' R2 Fw L Fw L' Lw2 F2 D2 Dw' Lw B' R2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw F2 Dw Uw U2 B' Rw Fw2 Dw Uw B Uw L' Bw Fw' R B2 F D' Bw2 R2 Bw Uw2 U R' F' U' Bw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' U Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F2 R' U' F U R' U
*3. *L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U L' F' L D B' D U L' D
*4. *F2 L R2 Fw' L Fw' D Uw2 U L2 R' Uw2 L' Rw U2 L Fw U' Fw' Rw2 U' Rw' Fw' R D L2 B' D2 L R2 U F' U2 R2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D
*5. *Uw' B' Bw Lw2 D2 L2 D Lw2 Bw Lw' R' B L2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 L Dw' Bw L' R' D Lw D' Bw' L' B2 R' Dw B' D' Dw2 Lw Bw2 D' U Lw F D Lw Bw2 Dw U F' L B Bw D Lw' U' Rw' R Uw R2 U2 L' Lw F2 Dw'
*6. *2D' 2B2 F 2R B' 2F U2 2R' 2B2 2U' 2R' 2D2 U 3F' 3R' 3U 2B' R' 2F F2 3R' 2U' 3R 3U 3R' F2 2R' 2D' R' 3U' 3R' 2U 3R' D' 2F2 U2 2F2 3U' B 3F2 2L 2U 2R' 3U' U' F D2 2U L' D' 3U2 2U2 2F' D' 2U' 2R' 3U' U F2 L2 2L 2R 3U 2F' 2L2 3R' 3U 3F2 U' 2R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *R B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' F' L' B U R' D F' D' F
*4. *R' D U Fw2 L2 D2 Rw2 B Rw U L2 Rw R' D' F L2 Fw' L2 Rw R2 U F R2 Fw R Uw Fw Rw B Fw R' B L F2 Uw B F2 Rw2 D' U2
*5. *R Bw Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw B' L2 Lw' D Fw' F2 U B Lw' Fw R2 Bw Uw Fw D2 Uw2 F' D' L' Bw' Dw' Bw' R' U' Bw' F2 Rw Bw Dw Rw U' R D B2 Bw2 L' R' Bw Dw L' Fw Rw2 R' B F Lw Fw Uw' B2 F Lw2 Fw2 F
*6. *B 3F D' 2U2 L 2L' 2R' 2F D 2L U' L U2 B2 2U U2 3F' 3U2 2B 2L2 2R R' 2U' U' 2R D' 2R 2U 2L' B2 2B' 2L' 3R' 2B' 2D' 2U 2B F 3U R U' 3R' 3U2 2U' B' 3U F' 3R B2 2U B D 2L2 2R 2F L D' 2D' 2B 2R' D 3U2 2U' B' F2 D 2D' 2L2 D2 F'
*7. *2B2 L2 3U' 2U2 F 3L 2F2 D 2D' L2 3U 2F' 3L2 3U2 2B2 2F2 F' 3R D 3F D2 2B' 2U' L F2 U' B 2L2 3L D' 3R R' D 2R' 3B2 3D2 2L 2F2 D' 3D 3U 2U 2R2 3F 3L2 3D2 R 3B2 U' 3L2 2D' 3L2 R D' B 3L2 3R 2R2 3U' 2L2 2U2 F R 3D 3U2 2B2 2D2 F' 2D2 2U' L 2B' 3L' 3R F 3R' B' L' D B' U2 2B' D 2D 3U2 L2 2D2 3F2 2L 2F2 2L 3U2 2R2 2U' 3B' 2D' 3B' 3R' 2D 2B

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR6+ DL3+ UL6+ U2- R3+ D5+ L3- ALL1- y2 U2+ R2- D5- L1- ALL6+ DR UL 
*2. *UR5- DR3+ DL4- UL1- U2+ R1- D1+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U1- R2- D6+ L2- ALL0+ UL 
*3. *UR3- DR2- DL3+ UL2+ U2- R5- D4+ L1- ALL3- y2 U4+ R3+ D3+ L5- ALL5+ DR 
*4. *UR4+ DR4+ DL3+ UL4- U6+ R0+ D3+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U2- R3- D2+ L0+ ALL2- DR 
*5. *UR2+ DR1+ DL2+ UL3- U0+ R1+ D2- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U5- R4+ D2- L3+ ALL3- UR DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' L R' U' L' U' R' r b' u'
*2. *L' U' R L' U' R' U' L l' r b
*3. *B' L U' B L U' R B l b u'
*4. *U' R B' U' L R' U R' U' l r' b
*5. *U' R' B R' U' R' B' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4)
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (4, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) / (3, 2) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U R L' U' B' U B R' L
*2. *U L B' R' L U' L R U R U'
*3. *L U R' B' U' L' U' L U' L' R'
*4. *R U R' U B' R' L U R L' R'
*5. *L U L' R B U B' R L U' R

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' F2 U'
*3. *D2 L2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 R' B F D L D2 U2 F2 R2 U
*4. *L U R2 F' U2 F' U2 R Fw' U' L' Uw B2 F Rw' U F R Uw' U' Rw2 R2 F' Uw2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L U L Rw' D L U2 L U B2 Fw'
*5. *F Dw' Lw' Fw2 Lw Fw2 F' Rw2 R Fw' L2 Rw2 D' Dw2 R B2 Bw' F D' U' L Fw' Lw2 D' Dw2 R Uw Fw' D2 Dw' Lw2 R2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 U' F' R2 Bw Dw' U2 Fw' Dw' R' B' Bw' Fw' D' Bw' R Uw2 F' L2 U' Lw2 F2 D'
*OH. *B' R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' R U2 B L B2 D' R2 U R2 U2
*Clock. *UR4+ DR2+ DL3- UL1- U3+ R2+ D3+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R0+ D6+ L2- ALL0+ UR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L' B' L' U R L U' B l' b
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 2) / (-4, 3) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *U B L' U B R B' U R L' R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b B' R' r f' l r b' l' B' L F' L' F' L F'
*2. *r' b l r b l f B R F' R' F' R' B F L
*3. *R' B' f l r' b l' b B L R' F' R' B' L B'
*4. *L' B' f' r b' l b' B' F' L R B' R' B' R F
*5. *L F' R' l f F l' f l r' L' R B' R' B' L R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw B' Rw' Bw U B' Rw' Lw' L R' Uw' Rw Bw Uw Rw Uw' Rw Lw u' l' r b
*2. *Rw' Uw' L' Rw U' B' Uw Rw U' R Rw Bw Rw' Lw Uw' Lw' Bw Lw u l' r' b'
*3. *Lw R Uw' B' Lw U' R Bw U L R Bw Lw Bw Lw' Rw Lw Uw' Bw' Lw' u' l' b
*4. *Lw Rw' Bw L' Uw R' Lw' U' B' Uw' L Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' Rw Lw' u l r b
*5. *Bw' U Rw Uw' L' R' B Uw' L' Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw u' r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R U2 L D R U R2 D2 L2 U2 R D L2 U R3 D3 L U2 R D L2 D R2 U L U L D L D R2 U3
*2. *D2 R2 U L2 U R D2 L U2 R D R D L U R2 D L U2 R D2 L U2 L D R D L U L D2 R3 U L D L U L U R2 D L U R2 D L U2
*3. *D2 R2 U L D L U R D R U2 L2 D R3 D L U L D R U R U L D R D L2 D R U L U R D L D L U R D R U L U R D R
*4. *R2 D L U L D R D L U R D R U L U R D R D L U L D R U R U L2 D R2 D L D L2 U R D R2 U L2 U R2 D L U2 R D L2
*5. *D R U R D L D R U L U R D L2 U R D2 R U R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D L3 U R U L D R3 D2 L U2 R D L2 D L U2 R D L U2 R D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U' R2 U2 F2 L F D' R' B U L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U' F' L2 D L' U' R' B' U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 L' F2 U2 B' U2 R D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' D' F L D B2 U' B' U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 B F D2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 F L F R U' L' F2 R F R2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 B F2 L' D2 L2 R' F' L B2 D' U2
*2. *R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' R' D' R2 D B L' U B2 F U' B2
*3. *U2 L' U' D L' F2 R' F' B R B2 U B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2
*4. *F2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L B2 L D2 U2 R' D U' B' R'
*5. *R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L' F2 L D' U2 B2 U2 R

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UB UR UF RF UR UF UB LB UB RF UF UR UF UL UF RB UR UB UL RB LF UF UR UL UB UR LF UL UF UR UB LB DL LB DB DL DR RB DB LB DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 RB+2 UR UF+ LF+2 DF
*2. *UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UF UR RF UF UR RB UR UF UL UB UR LF UF UR UL LB UB LF UL UF DR DB DF DL DR RB UR RF DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB RB DF DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+ RB DB RB+ DF+ LF UL UB- LF+2 DR-
*3. *UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UB LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB RF UF UR RF RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UB UL UF UR RF LF DF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ UL UF LB DB+2 DR RF+2 DB-
*4. *UF UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UB LB UL RF UR RF UR UF RF UF UR UB UL UF LB RB UB UL UF UL UB LF UF UR DB DL DR RB DB LB DR RB DB DL DF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 UL LF RB UB+ DF+2 DL LB+ DF+ DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+
*5. *UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UF LB UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UL UB LB RF UR RF RB UR LF UF UL UF UB UR RF UF LF UL DR RB DF RF UF DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ RB UR+2 DL+ DF RF+2 DL+2 DB+2 DR+ RF+ LF+2 UL DB+2


*1. *UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UB UR UF RF UR UF UB LB UB RF UF UR UF UL UF RB UR UB UL RB LF UF UR UL UB UR LF UL UF UR UB LB DL LB DB DL DR RB DB LB DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 RB+2 UR UF+ LF+2 DF
*2. *UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UF UR RF UF UR RB UR UF UL UB UR LF UF UR UL LB UB LF UL UF DR DB DF DL DR RB UR RF DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB RB DF DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+ RB DB RB+ DF+ LF UL UB- LF+2 DR-
*3. *UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UB LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB RF UF UR RF RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UB UL UF UR RF LF DF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ UL UF LB DB+2 DR RF+2 DB-
*4. *UF UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UB LB UL RF UR RF UR UF RF UF UR UB UL UF LB RB UB UL UF UL UB LF UF UR DB DL DR RB DB LB DR RB DB DL DF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 UL LF RB UB+ DF+2 DL LB+ DF+ DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DB+
*5. *UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UF LB UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UL UB LB RF UR RF RB UR LF UF UL UF UB UR RF UF LF UL DR RB DF RF UF DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ RB UR+2 DL+ DF RF+2 DL+2 DB+2 DR+ RF+ LF+2 UL DB+2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2020)

Results for week 10: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(135)
1.  1.26 Legomanz
2.  1.51 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.66 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  1.76 asacuber
5.  1.89 JackPfeifer
6.  1.91 Sean Hartman
7.  1.93 OriginalUsername
8.  2.03 goidlon
9.  2.04 TipsterTrickster
10.  2.07 Dylan is nub
11.  2.09 ExultantCarn
12.  2.24 Michał Krasowski
13.  2.27 BradyCubes08
14.  2.33 JakubDrobny
15.  2.39 Rubadcar
16.  2.55 cuberkid10
17.  2.60 jancsi02
18.  2.61 Luke Garrett
19.  2.62 Jscuber
20.  2.63 wuque man
21.  2.71 JO Cubing
22.  2.82 JoXCuber
23.  2.84 Dream Cubing
24.  2.91 Trig0n
25.  2.99 YouCubing
26.  3.00 Eli C
27.  3.09 ProStar
28.  3.14 DhruvA
28.  3.14 [email protected]
30.  3.15 Logan
31.  3.17 BraydenTheCuber
32.  3.20 Elite_Cuber
33.  3.23 MrKuba600
34.  3.30 Shadowjockey
35.  3.38 DGCubes
36.  3.42 Clément B.
37.  3.45 PratikKhannaSkewb
38.  3.50 trav1
39.  3.51 Utkarsh Ashar
40.  3.54 remopihel
40.  3.54 DesertWolf
42.  3.56 Underwatercuber
42.  3.56 Sub1Hour
42.  3.56 CubingwithChris
45.  3.59 MCuber
45.  3.59 NewoMinx
47.  3.60 Calum
48.  3.63 mihnea3000
48.  3.63 V.Kochergin
50.  3.65 sigalig
51.  3.68 smackbadatskewb
52.  3.69 Nikhil Soares
53.  3.72 tJardigradHe
54.  3.79 oliver sitja sichel
55.  3.84 Antto Pitkänen
56.  3.88 Ghost Cuber
57.  3.95 SpiFunTastic
58.  3.98 parkertrager
59.  3.99 Cooki348
60.  4.04 midnightcuberx
60.  4.04 Alpha cuber
62.  4.05 ichcubegern
62.  4.05 Fred Lang
64.  4.06 abhijat
65.  4.11 RileyN23
66.  4.15 G2013
66.  4.15 lumes2121
68.  4.16 BleachedTurtle
68.  4.16 begiuli65
70.  4.22 TheNoobCuber
70.  4.22 jackeyguy
72.  4.24 bennettstouder
73.  4.25 weatherman223
74.  4.27 dollarstorecubes
75.  4.29 Dylan Swarts
76.  4.30 Keenan Johnson
77.  4.33 BLCuber8
78.  4.36 fun at the joy
79.  4.39 jvier
80.  4.46 NoProblemCubing
81.  4.51 Nicos
82.  4.54 d2polld
83.  4.56 Koen van Aller
84.  4.58 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
85.  4.66 abunickabhi
86.  4.68 VIBE_ZT
87.  4.80 brad711
87.  4.80 Aadil- ali
89.  4.83 Raymos Castillo
90.  4.86 BradenTheMagician
90.  4.86 wearephamily1719
92.  4.89 destin_shulfer
93.  4.94 nms777
94.  5.04 drpfisherman
95.  5.11 Comvat
96.  5.19 Liam Wadek
97.  5.20 Isaac Latta
98.  5.26 markdlei
99.  5.29 theos
100.  5.32 Arnav22
101.  5.42 [email protected]
102.  5.50 Parke187
103.  5.57 BenChristman1
104.  5.63 JakeKlassen
105.  5.70 Nayano
105.  5.70 toinou06cubing
107.  5.76 John Benwell
108.  5.79 MattP98
109.  5.91 2019DWYE01
110.  5.96 revaldoah
111.  6.06 Ian Pang
112.  6.28 Bogdan
113.  6.34 L--Sergio
114.  6.43 ok cuber
115.  6.53 HKspeed.com
116.  6.57 UnknownCanvas
117.  6.58 PikachuPlayz_MC
118.  6.59 SmallTownCuber
119.  6.61 skewbercuber
120.  6.63 CaptainCuber
121.  6.67 PingPongCuber
122.  7.02 HighQualityCollection
123.  7.52 MarkA64
124.  7.67 Janice_leslie
125.  7.85 Master_Disaster
126.  7.96 freshcuber.de
127.  8.47 NaterTater23
128.  8.71 Cubing Box
129.  9.68 SoaringAscent
130.  9.78 One Wheel
131.  10.04 N4Cubing
132.  12.48 Jacck
133.  13.51 MatsBergsten
134.  15.14 astronomize
135.  24.14 Vim


*3x3x3*(174)
1.  6.68 Varun Mohanraj
2.  6.89 Luke Garrett
3.  7.06 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  7.43 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.94 jancsi02
6.  8.29 smackbadatskewb
7.  8.35 CubingwithChris
8.  8.67 BradyCubes08
9.  8.69 RileyN23
10.  8.73 riz3ndrr
11.  8.74 OriginalUsername
11.  8.74 thecubingwizard
13.  8.78 Sean Hartman
14.  8.80 ExultantCarn
15.  8.91 speedcuber71
16.  8.95 Michał Krasowski
17.  8.96 wuque man
17.  8.96 Rubadcar
19.  8.97 tJardigradHe
20.  9.09 Nikhil Soares
20.  9.09 NewoMinx
22.  9.13 G2013
23.  9.22 Legomanz
24.  9.28 Elite_Cuber
25.  9.30 cuberkid10
26.  9.41 mihnea3000
27.  9.57 KrokosB
28.  9.61 dollarstorecubes
29.  9.64 DGCubes
30.  9.73 Micah Morrison
31.  9.79 Dylan is nub
32.  9.90 Nicos
33.  9.91 Samuel Kevin
34.  9.94 Shadowjockey
35.  10.00 ichcubegern
36.  10.05 JO Cubing
37.  10.08 Logan
38.  10.12 Clément B.
39.  10.15 TommyC
39.  10.15 Dream Cubing
41.  10.20 TipsterTrickster
42.  10.33 jvier
43.  10.34 2017LAMB06
44.  10.35 Kerry_Creech
45.  10.36 MrKuba600
46.  10.37 JoXCuber
47.  10.38 turtwig
47.  10.38 jackeyguy
49.  10.57 Dylan Swarts
50.  10.59 V.Kochergin
50.  10.59 MegaminxMan
52.  10.64 [email protected]
53.  10.74 Coinman_
54.  10.77 JakubDrobny
55.  10.83 GTGil
56.  10.93 Keenan Johnson
57.  10.94 abunickabhi
58.  10.98 20luky3
59.  11.02 YouCubing
60.  11.04 typeman5
61.  11.11 DhruvA
62.  11.13 MCuber
63.  11.17 BMcCl1
64.  11.22 Nitheesh fmc
65.  11.25 sigalig
65.  11.25 BradenTheMagician
67.  11.35 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  11.40 MartinN13
69.  11.41 Cooki348
70.  11.76 fun at the joy
71.  11.80 Cuz Red
72.  11.84 weatherman223
73.  11.89 Fred Lang
74.  12.06 Ian Pang
75.  12.15 Underwatercuber
76.  12.22 midnightcuberx
77.  12.24 trav1
77.  12.24 Isaac Latta
79.  12.29 abhijat
80.  12.31 MattP98
81.  12.35 Parke187
82.  12.69 SpeedCubeReview
83.  12.73 remopihel
84.  12.74 BleachedTurtle
85.  12.80 Sub1Hour
86.  12.82 Calum
87.  12.91 Antto Pitkänen
88.  12.94 Trig0n
89.  12.98 destin_shulfer
90.  13.06 TheNoobCuber
91.  13.13 xyzzy
92.  13.15 TheodorNordstrand
93.  13.26 OJ Cubing
93.  13.26 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
95.  13.33 goidlon
96.  13.40 SpiFunTastic
97.  13.48 Liam Wadek
98.  13.49 SebastianCarrillo
99.  13.54 BraydenTheCuber
100.  13.55 bennettstouder
101.  13.66 sqAree
102.  13.67 Koen van Aller
103.  13.68 d2polld
103.  13.68 JakeKlassen
105.  13.83 NoProblemCubing
106.  13.85 Ghost Cuber
107.  13.89 drpfisherman
108.  14.21 begiuli65
109.  14.22 oliver sitja sichel
110.  14.25 brad711
111.  14.28 DesertWolf
112.  14.39 L--Sergio
113.  14.46 ngmh
114.  14.48 Rollercoasterben
115.  14.91 lumes2121
116.  14.93 topppits
117.  14.95 M O
118.  15.00 Lvl9001Wizard
119.  15.17 Aadil- ali
120.  15.28 Comvat
120.  15.28 Bogdan
122.  15.38 InlandEmpireCuber
123.  15.81 thatkid
124.  15.86 SmallTownCuber
125.  16.00 Nayano
126.  16.13 Arnav22
127.  16.16 pizzacrust
128.  16.37 Raymos Castillo
128.  16.37 Robsurya
130.  16.38 elimescube
130.  16.38 CaptainCuber
132.  16.49 Alea
133.  16.51 nms777
133.  16.51 Cube to Cube
135.  16.64 ProStar
136.  16.84 Eli C
137.  17.17 bgcatfan
138.  17.23 PingPongCuber
139.  17.27 [email protected]
140.  17.45 toinou06cubing
141.  17.50 VIBE_ZT
142.  17.53 markdlei
143.  17.76 Master_Disaster
144.  17.93 Petri Krzywacki
145.  17.99 revaldoah
146.  18.05 2019DWYE01
147.  18.16 wearephamily1719
148.  18.27 SmartKucing
149.  19.50 BenChristman1
150.  19.54 HighQualityCollection
151.  19.57 skewbercuber
152.  19.60 UnknownCanvas
153.  19.79 Alpha cuber
154.  19.91 HKspeed.com
155.  20.05 MarkA64
156.  20.29 theos
157.  20.61 John Benwell
158.  20.84 PikachuPlayz_MC
159.  21.47 50ph14
160.  22.49 NaterTater23
161.  22.58 One Wheel
162.  22.72 tuga88
163.  23.33 RyuKagamine
164.  23.35 ok cuber
165.  25.94 1davey29
166.  25.95 SoaringAscent
167.  26.32 freshcuber.de
168.  27.49 MEF227
169.  33.21 Jacck
170.  33.61 Janice_leslie
171.  33.75 Cubing Box
172.  38.39 astronomize
173.  40.24 MatsBergsten
174.  1:01.70 Vim


*4x4x4*(114)
1.  26.57 jancsi02
2.  26.84 cuberkid10
3.  28.70 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  31.01 Khairur Rachim
5.  32.18 thecubingwizard
6.  32.48 Dream Cubing
7.  32.92 Sean Hartman
8.  32.96 NewoMinx
9.  33.51 G2013
10.  33.90 tJardigradHe
11.  34.02 Shadowjockey
12.  34.49 JoXCuber
13.  34.77 Michał Krasowski
14.  34.78 OriginalUsername
15.  34.84 RileyN23
16.  36.95 DhruvA
17.  36.96 ichcubegern
18.  38.38 MrKuba600
19.  38.61 wuque man
20.  38.79 Nicos
21.  39.74 MCuber
22.  39.85 Rubadcar
23.  40.04 JO Cubing
24.  40.21 BradyCubes08
25.  40.44 Nikhil Soares
26.  41.00 dollarstorecubes
27.  41.22 Clément B.
28.  41.40 Elite_Cuber
29.  41.42 speedcuber71
30.  41.49 DGCubes
31.  41.73 YouCubing
32.  41.85 BradenTheMagician
33.  42.04 20luky3
34.  42.43 Luke Garrett
35.  42.70 Keenan Johnson
36.  43.54 trav1
37.  43.76 Logan
38.  44.16 fun at the joy
39.  44.98 abhijat
40.  45.01 jackeyguy
41.  45.17 remopihel
42.  45.72 xyzzy
43.  45.95 jvier
44.  46.94 MartinN13
45.  48.11 Fred Lang
46.  48.63 Liam Wadek
47.  48.73 Isaac Latta
48.  48.74 Sub1Hour
49.  48.95 midnightcuberx
50.  49.39 TheNoobCuber
51.  49.76 abunickabhi
52.  50.13 Antto Pitkänen
53.  50.25 BleachedTurtle
54.  50.46 begiuli65
55.  50.47 Koen van Aller
56.  50.48 Underwatercuber
57.  50.97 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
58.  51.12 MattP98
59.  51.47 thatkid
60.  51.55 Cooki348
61.  51.79 Parke187
62.  52.61 Rollercoasterben
63.  53.17 SebastianCarrillo
64.  53.22 Dylan Swarts
65.  53.26 L--Sergio
66.  53.62 ngmh
67.  53.72 destin_shulfer
68.  53.82 drpfisherman
69.  54.20 DesertWolf
70.  57.00 brad711
71.  57.69 CaptainCuber
72.  57.99 topppits
73.  59.03 Ghost Cuber
74.  59.04 NoProblemCubing
75.  59.31 HighQualityCollection
76.  59.58 John Benwell
77.  59.66 lumes2121
78.  1:00.17 elimescube
79.  1:00.40 Alea
80.  1:00.92 d2polld
81.  1:01.02 UnknownCanvas
82.  1:02.91 Raymos Castillo
83.  1:03.57 oliver sitja sichel
84.  1:03.89 revaldoah
85.  1:04.95 Arnav22
86.  1:07.22 2019DWYE01
87.  1:11.62 Ian Pang
88.  1:16.78 [email protected]
89.  1:16.79 Comvat
90.  1:18.21 nms777
91.  1:18.59 wearephamily1719
92.  1:18.68 ok cuber
93.  1:19.10 toinou06cubing
94.  1:19.27 BraydenTheCuber
95.  1:19.88 theos
96.  1:22.07 Petri Krzywacki
97.  1:22.53 Aadil- ali
98.  1:22.70 One Wheel
99.  1:25.40 BenChristman1
100.  1:28.66 markdlei
101.  1:37.03 ProStar
102.  1:38.60 SoaringAscent
103.  1:38.75 freshcuber.de
104.  1:41.77 skewbercuber
105.  1:41.91 Jacck
106.  1:44.76 NaterTater23
107.  1:52.73 HKspeed.com
108.  1:58.14 Janice_leslie
109.  2:01.28 Master_Disaster
110.  2:09.61 MatsBergsten
111.  2:48.87 SmartKucing
112.  3:04.10 tuga88
113.  5:12.97 Vim
114.  DNF PikachuPlayz_MC


*5x5x5*(78)
1.  52.51 jancsi02
2.  53.71 Jscuber
3.  59.27 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:02.54 Shadowjockey
5.  1:02.79 Dream Cubing
6.  1:03.82 OriginalUsername
7.  1:04.53 ichcubegern
8.  1:05.12 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:07.89 NewoMinx
10.  1:08.60 JoXCuber
11.  1:09.62 sigalig
12.  1:10.22 Coinman_
13.  1:11.86 Luke Garrett
14.  1:13.57 KrokosB
15.  1:13.71 DhruvA
16.  1:15.58 Nicos
17.  1:16.19 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:17.07 DGCubes
19.  1:17.21 Nikhil Soares
20.  1:17.53 BradyCubes08
21.  1:19.77 JO Cubing
22.  1:20.47 fun at the joy
23.  1:21.37 [email protected]
24.  1:21.80 Keroma12
25.  1:22.95 abunickabhi
26.  1:25.03 Clément B.
27.  1:25.88 Sub1Hour
28.  1:25.91 YouCubing
29.  1:26.75 trav1
30.  1:27.79 begiuli65
31.  1:28.15 xyzzy
32.  1:28.38 BleachedTurtle
33.  1:28.95 abhijat
34.  1:30.23 BradenTheMagician
35.  1:30.35 L--Sergio
36.  1:31.50 Keenan Johnson
37.  1:32.05 Fred Lang
38.  1:32.49 Logan
39.  1:33.29 MattP98
40.  1:33.38 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:37.42 jackeyguy
42.  1:41.44 20luky3
43.  1:43.55 drpfisherman
44.  1:43.64 CaptainCuber
45.  1:44.04 Alea
46.  1:46.23 Isaac Latta
47.  1:46.26 elimescube
48.  1:46.79 Rollercoasterben
49.  1:47.11 Antto Pitkänen
50.  1:47.67 SebastianCarrillo
51.  1:52.11 Liam Wadek
52.  1:52.94 lumes2121
53.  1:54.92 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
54.  1:56.58 NoProblemCubing
55.  1:56.82 Parke187
56.  1:59.49 topppits
57.  1:59.73 oliver sitja sichel
58.  2:02.39 UnknownCanvas
59.  2:02.52 brad711
60.  2:04.24 HighQualityCollection
61.  2:11.98 Underwatercuber
62.  2:20.20 d2polld
63.  2:20.67 BraydenTheCuber
64.  2:21.65 SmallTownCuber
65.  2:27.52 theos
66.  2:28.69 One Wheel
67.  2:41.94 revaldoah
68.  2:42.13 nms777
69.  2:47.31 BenChristman1
70.  2:53.60 ok cuber
71.  3:10.70 Jacck
72.  3:20.62 HKspeed.com
73.  4:18.08 MatsBergsten
74.  4:43.45 [email protected]
75.  4:48.09 ProStar
76.  DNF MCuber
76.  DNF skewbercuber
76.  DNF freshcuber.de


*6x6x6*(42)
1.  1:37.23 jancsi02
2.  1:37.45 Dream Cubing
3.  1:48.11 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:51.58 Sean Hartman
5.  2:01.97 ichcubegern
6.  2:06.20 JoXCuber
7.  2:08.19 OriginalUsername
8.  2:09.85 Shadowjockey
9.  2:10.01 NewoMinx
10.  2:12.52 Coinman_
11.  2:19.13 drpfisherman
12.  2:21.37 xyzzy
13.  2:21.65 Nikhil Soares
14.  2:26.74 dollarstorecubes
15.  2:30.57 Luke Garrett
16.  2:30.59 begiuli65
17.  2:37.93 YouCubing
18.  2:44.66 Sub1Hour
19.  2:45.39 DGCubes
20.  2:46.85 abunickabhi
21.  2:51.79 L--Sergio
22.  2:57.93 BleachedTurtle
23.  2:58.84 Fred Lang
24.  3:03.78 MattP98
25.  3:05.45 Liam Wadek
26.  3:07.86 fun at the joy
27.  3:16.59 brad711
28.  3:23.90 oliver sitja sichel
29.  3:27.23 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3:27.60 Keenan Johnson
31.  3:32.98 TheodorNordstrand
32.  3:46.60 NoProblemCubing
33.  4:05.27 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
34.  4:05.79 HighQualityCollection
35.  4:11.91 One Wheel
36.  4:56.76 theos
37.  4:56.86 Arnav22
38.  5:10.59 Jacck
39.  5:22.52 BraydenTheCuber
40.  6:17.63 BenChristman1
41.  6:45.79 MatsBergsten
42.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:25.77 Dream Cubing
2.  2:33.93 Jscuber
3.  2:50.44 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:51.90 Sean Hartman
5.  3:02.26 Shadowjockey
6.  3:15.49 OriginalUsername
7.  3:20.75 Keroma12
8.  3:21.32 JoXCuber
9.  3:36.20 YouCubing
10.  3:44.69 xyzzy
11.  3:55.40 dollarstorecubes
12.  4:00.75 BleachedTurtle
13.  4:03.42 begiuli65
14.  4:07.12 L--Sergio
15.  4:38.19 Fred Lang
16.  4:58.07 fun at the joy
17.  5:06.28 MattP98
18.  5:09.89 Liam Wadek
19.  5:23.16 Antto Pitkänen
20.  5:28.06 TheodorNordstrand
21.  5:51.38 Rollercoasterben
22.  6:02.78 One Wheel
23.  6:49.56 RyuKagamine
24.  7:01.87 theos
25.  7:55.49 BraydenTheCuber
26.  10:47.51 kits_
27.  11:57.97 MatsBergsten
28.  DNF Coinman_
28.  DNF DGCubes
28.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(37)
1.  3.47 asacuber
2.  4.48 JakeKlassen
3.  4.60 Elite_Cuber


Spoiler



4.  4.88 JoXCuber
5.  5.31 ExultantCarn
6.  5.64 Logan
7.  6.34 TipsterTrickster
8.  6.48 Luke Garrett
9.  6.50 ichcubegern
10.  7.15 Trig0n
11.  7.70 Jscuber
12.  7.84 G2013
13.  8.32 Sean Hartman
14.  8.63 OriginalUsername
15.  10.15 [email protected]
16.  10.75 BradenTheMagician
17.  10.81 Dream Cubing
18.  13.12 Keenan Johnson
19.  14.25 YouCubing
20.  14.40 abunickabhi
21.  16.30 ProStar
22.  17.27 fun at the joy
23.  23.65 Eli C
24.  24.65 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
25.  25.25 MattP98
26.  26.02 dollarstorecubes
27.  26.45 MatsBergsten
28.  26.95 Alpha cuber
29.  30.47 theos
30.  30.60 toinou06cubing
31.  32.69 BraydenTheCuber
32.  36.64 Sub1Hour
33.  38.14 Jacck
34.  45.81 midnightcuberx
35.  50.39 Koen van Aller
36.  DNF Rollercoasterben
36.  DNF BenChristman1


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)
1.  16.08 TommyC
2.  17.18 JakeKlassen
3.  17.72 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  18.05 jakgun0130
5.  18.40 daniel678
6.  18.55 Andrew_Rizo
7.  21.94 elliottk_
8.  23.87 G2013
9.  30.44 abunickabhi
10.  30.83 sqAree
11.  34.78 Sean Hartman
12.  42.66 YouCubing
13.  43.15 Nicos
14.  49.81 BradyCubes08
15.  56.94 Keenan Johnson
16.  57.50 MattP98
17.  1:07.76 topppits
18.  1:08.76 Khairur Rachim
19.  1:09.80 ichcubegern
20.  1:10.95 Dylan Swarts
21.  1:12.74 Takafumi Sakakibara
22.  1:16.76 M O
23.  1:20.99 elimescube
24.  1:32.30 thatkid
25.  1:56.54 MatsBergsten
26.  1:58.62 brad711
27.  2:15.56 theos
28.  2:20.49 nms777
29.  2:48.25 Jacck
30.  4:09.41 BraydenTheCuber
31.  7:32.00 Elite_Cuber
32.  DNF fun at the joy
32.  DNF d2polld
32.  DNF freshcuber.de
32.  DNF Logan
32.  DNF midnightcuberx
32.  DNF One Wheel
32.  DNF JoXCuber
32.  DNF dollarstorecubes
32.  DNF remopihel
32.  DNF PingPongCuber
32.  DNF Alpha cuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:22.36 elliottk_
2.  2:38.76 abunickabhi
3.  6:56.72 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  8:34.42 thatkid
5.  8:51.05 Jacck
6.  18:35.28 kits_
7.  DNF MattP98
7.  DNF L--Sergio
7.  DNF Alpha cuber
7.  DNF Sean Hartman


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  14:24.78 MatsBergsten
2.  17:22.55 Jacck
3.  44:41.91 Alpha cuber


Spoiler



4.  DNF brad711
4.  DNF L--Sergio
4.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  33:06.06 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF L--Sergio
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF L--Sergio

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  10/10 17:33 Keroma12
2.  12/14 40:53 BradyCubes08
3.  8/8 53:03 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  6/7 46:28 MatsBergsten
5.  6/8 32:29 Jacck
6.  2/2 1:49 abunickabhi
7.  2/2 6:02 Logan
8.  6/10 50:16 theos
9.  9/17  M O
10.  1/2 14:31 BraydenTheCuber
10.  0/2 15:56 lumes2121
10.  0/2 30:47 midnightcuberx


*3x3x3 one-handed*(110)
1.  11.84 smackbadatskewb
2.  12.25 Luke Garrett
3.  12.27 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.92 Elite_Cuber
5.  13.06 OriginalUsername
6.  13.11 Dream Cubing
7.  13.25 tJardigradHe
8.  13.55 Jscuber
9.  13.67 riz3ndrr
10.  13.81 jancsi02
11.  14.22 Sean Hartman
12.  14.97 BradyCubes08
13.  15.09 turtwig
14.  15.13 CubingwithChris
15.  15.40 2017LAMB06
16.  15.98 thecubingwizard
17.  16.29 NewoMinx
18.  16.50 ichcubegern
19.  16.65 Nitheesh fmc
20.  16.79 Dylan is nub
21.  16.83 Legomanz
22.  16.85 jvier
23.  16.90 BradenTheMagician
24.  16.99 cuberkid10
25.  17.00 dollarstorecubes
26.  17.92 mihnea3000
27.  18.30 MCuber
28.  18.34 MrKuba600
29.  18.45 Clément B.
30.  18.65 Samuel Kevin
31.  18.70 JoXCuber
31.  18.70 KrokosB
33.  18.91 typeman5
34.  19.00 JO Cubing
35.  19.31 DGCubes
35.  19.31 Shadowjockey
37.  19.38 Nicos
38.  19.64 Utkarsh Ashar
39.  19.69 wuque man
40.  19.84 Logan
41.  20.36 sqAree
42.  20.43 abunickabhi
43.  20.51 xyzzy
44.  20.52 remopihel
45.  20.83 midnightcuberx
46.  21.50 ngmh
47.  21.68 oliver sitja sichel
48.  21.70 begiuli65
49.  21.93 [email protected]
50.  22.24 d2polld
51.  22.39 JakubDrobny
52.  22.45 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
53.  22.50 speedcuber71
54.  22.83 fun at the joy
55.  23.08 YouCubing
56.  23.26 JakeKlassen
57.  23.50 Dylan Swarts
58.  23.83 MegaminxMan
59.  24.08 drpfisherman
60.  24.51 Liam Wadek
61.  24.54 TheNoobCuber
62.  24.81 TheodorNordstrand
63.  24.98 Sub1Hour
64.  25.36 Parke187
65.  26.13 jackeyguy
66.  26.24 revaldoah
67.  26.35 trav1
68.  27.20 Calum
69.  27.55 MattP98
70.  27.65 Underwatercuber
71.  28.09 M O
72.  28.34 Robsurya
73.  29.10 HighQualityCollection
74.  29.11 DesertWolf
75.  29.47 SebastianCarrillo
76.  29.58 lumes2121
77.  30.27 brad711
78.  31.76 nms777
79.  33.15 PingPongCuber
80.  33.28 destin_shulfer
81.  33.58 Bogdan
82.  33.60 BleachedTurtle
83.  33.72 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  33.95 Petri Krzywacki
85.  34.03 Comvat
86.  34.19 2019DWYE01
87.  34.55 thatkid
88.  35.58 Koen van Aller
89.  36.57 BraydenTheCuber
90.  36.67 Alpha cuber
91.  39.10 freshcuber.de
92.  39.39 Cube to Cube
93.  40.59 Isaac Latta
94.  41.00 wearephamily1719
95.  41.62 Eli C
96.  42.60 Arnav22
97.  43.93 toinou06cubing
98.  44.90 Ian Pang
99.  46.41 [email protected]
100.  46.49 bgcatfan
101.  47.12 SmartKucing
102.  48.72 ok cuber
103.  49.63 One Wheel
104.  52.37 BenChristman1
105.  56.12 HKspeed.com
106.  58.89 Jacck
107.  1:05.70 tuga88
108.  1:06.77 SoaringAscent
109.  1:10.39 theos
110.  2:50.03 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  46.76 dollarstorecubes
2.  1:14.58 ichcubegern
3.  1:17.00 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:17.35 midnightcuberx
5.  3:25.99 BenChristman1
6.  6:03.97 [email protected]
7.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  38.77 ichcubegern
2.  39.19 fun at the joy
3.  50.60 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  53.28 KrokosB
5.  54.16 YouCubing
6.  1:12.38 [email protected]
7.  1:26.71 Jscuber
8.  1:31.29 Elite_Cuber
9.  2:09.43 BenChristman1
10.  2:20.51 BraydenTheCuber
11.  2:21.57 theos
12.  DNF bgcatfan
12.  DNF MatsBergsten
12.  DNF L--Sergio


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  22.67 (23, 21, 24) sqAree
2.  25.67 (28, 24, 25) WoowyBaby
3.  27.33 (26, 23, 33) Underwatercuber


Spoiler



4.  27.67 (27, 28, 28) Shadowjockey
5.  28.67 (25, 32, 29) fun at the joy
6.  32.67 (34, 31, 33) Bogdan
7.  34.00 (36, 32, 34) theos
8.  61.33 (68, 53, 63) BraydenTheCuber
9.  DNF (25, 24, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
9.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman
9.  DNF (37, 36, DNS) M O
9.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
9.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) craccho


*2-3-4 Relay*(63)
1.  38.04 cuberkid10
2.  39.88 Jscuber
3.  41.43 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  44.62 jancsi02
5.  44.88 Shadowjockey
6.  47.58 tJardigradHe
7.  47.87 Dream Cubing
8.  50.44 ichcubegern
9.  51.49 Luke Garrett
10.  53.79 Elite_Cuber
11.  53.81 NewoMinx
12.  54.77 Logan
13.  55.00 Sean Hartman
14.  55.76 DGCubes
15.  56.54 fun at the joy
16.  56.74 JoXCuber
17.  57.98 MCuber
18.  58.31 Rubadcar
19.  1:00.90 Clément B.
20.  1:01.49 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:05.04 CubingwithChris
22.  1:06.59 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
22.  1:06.59 Ontricus
24.  1:06.94 abhijat
25.  1:07.29 BleachedTurtle
26.  1:07.82 abunickabhi
27.  1:07.91 TheNoobCuber
28.  1:09.05 Parke187
29.  1:09.24 YouCubing
30.  1:13.39 midnightcuberx
31.  1:14.32 destin_shulfer
32.  1:15.21 Rollercoasterben
33.  1:15.58 Antto Pitkänen
34.  1:18.99 oliver sitja sichel
35.  1:23.74 CaptainCuber
36.  1:24.17 d2polld
37.  1:24.63 Comvat
38.  1:25.49 drpfisherman
39.  1:25.67 Eli C
40.  1:26.84 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  1:30.28 Ian Pang
42.  1:31.00 lumes2121
43.  1:31.02 BenChristman1
44.  1:31.03 BraydenTheCuber
45.  1:32.57 brad711
46.  1:34.11 nms777
47.  1:37.24 One Wheel
48.  1:38.01 toinou06cubing
49.  1:44.79 [email protected]
50.  1:46.42 2019DWYE01
51.  1:50.85 theos
52.  1:51.41 wearephamily1719
53.  1:56.27 ProStar
54.  2:04.29 skewbercuber
55.  2:05.60 ok cuber
56.  2:11.36 markdlei
57.  2:22.26 NaterTater23
58.  2:22.41 Master_Disaster
59.  2:23.48 SoaringAscent
60.  2:27.97 HKspeed.com
61.  2:44.17 Jacck
62.  2:45.94 MatsBergsten
63.  3:02.74 Janice_leslie


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(35)
1.  1:39.38 Jscuber
2.  1:46.70 Dream Cubing
3.  1:48.91 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:50.56 OriginalUsername
5.  2:00.81 DGCubes
6.  2:04.33 ichcubegern
7.  2:05.27 JoXCuber
8.  2:07.27 dollarstorecubes
9.  2:09.05 Shadowjockey
10.  2:16.16 Luke Garrett
11.  2:19.50 fun at the joy
12.  2:34.46 abhijat
13.  2:41.45 abunickabhi
14.  2:47.80 BleachedTurtle
15.  2:51.09 YouCubing
16.  2:55.15 Antto Pitkänen
17.  3:00.05 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
18.  3:00.44 Rollercoasterben
19.  3:01.56 Elite_Cuber
20.  3:35.20 brad711
21.  3:35.95 d2polld
22.  3:41.50 oliver sitja sichel
23.  3:43.69 Eli C
24.  3:57.68 lumes2121
25.  3:59.90 Ian Pang
26.  4:04.14 One Wheel
27.  4:07.76 BraydenTheCuber
28.  4:09.51 theos
29.  4:24.01 nms777
30.  4:33.48 BenChristman1
31.  5:07.75 ok cuber
32.  6:00.64 Jacck
33.  6:36.49 MatsBergsten
34.  6:42.48 [email protected]
35.  6:49.16 ProStar


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:27.29 Dream Cubing
2.  3:33.88 Jscuber
3.  3:54.83 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:15.92 JoXCuber
5.  4:19.60 OriginalUsername
6.  5:07.11 dollarstorecubes
7.  5:07.53 abunickabhi
8.  5:22.54 YouCubing
9.  5:32.83 fun at the joy
10.  6:25.83 oliver sitja sichel
11.  6:48.27 Antto Pitkänen
12.  8:13.51 One Wheel
13.  9:29.38 BraydenTheCuber
14.  10:56.14 BenChristman1
15.  11:44.72 Jacck
16.  13:11.70 theos


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  5:41.08 jancsi02
2.  6:07.11 Dream Cubing
3.  6:42.77 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  6:56.46 ichcubegern
5.  7:12.38 JoXCuber
6.  7:48.13 OriginalUsername
7.  8:32.15 dollarstorecubes
8.  9:02.27 YouCubing
9.  10:08.40 abunickabhi
10.  10:30.50 fun at the joy
11.  12:18.65 Antto Pitkänen
12.  14:05.40 One Wheel
13.  15:39.65 theos
14.  17:55.98 BraydenTheCuber


*Clock*(46)
1.  5.70 Jaime CG
2.  5.80 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.91 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.49 dollarstorecubes
5.  7.07 drpfisherman
5.  7.07 Underwatercuber
7.  7.36 Josh_
8.  7.42 MattP98
9.  7.50 Liam Wadek
10.  7.51 Sean Hartman
11.  7.56 DesertWolf
12.  7.62 YouCubing
13.  8.07 cuberkid10
14.  8.93 JoXCuber
15.  9.18 destin_shulfer
16.  9.35 Luke Garrett
17.  9.37 trav1
18.  9.85 MCuber
19.  10.14 Dylan is nub
20.  10.37 NewoMinx
21.  10.40 Parke187
22.  10.46 OriginalUsername
23.  11.01 50ph14
24.  11.14 jackeyguy
25.  11.38 mihnea3000
26.  11.78 JO Cubing
27.  12.11 ngmh
28.  12.69 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
29.  13.26 N4Cubing
30.  13.53 Alpha cuber
31.  13.57 revaldoah
32.  13.96 Logan
33.  15.38 brad711
34.  19.01 kits_
35.  19.27 BraydenTheCuber
36.  20.57 oliver sitja sichel
37.  21.90 [email protected]
38.  23.96 Cube to Cube
39.  24.61 Jacck
40.  53.71 MatsBergsten
41.  58.59 Vim
42.  1:55.11 abunickabhi
43.  DNF ichcubegern
43.  DNF fun at the joy
43.  DNF skewbercuber
43.  DNF L--Sergio


*Megaminx*(45)
1.  46.91 JO Cubing
2.  48.16 thecubingwizard
3.  49.19 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  50.65 MegaminxMan
5.  54.24 Khairur Rachim
6.  56.77 JakubDrobny
7.  57.36 OriginalUsername
8.  57.96 Sean Hartman
9.  58.73 MrKuba600
10.  58.97 Luke Garrett
11.  1:01.91 Dream Cubing
12.  1:03.16 DhruvA
13.  1:04.02 wuque man
14.  1:04.53 DGCubes
15.  1:05.52 BradyCubes08
16.  1:05.63 TipsterTrickster
17.  1:09.69 JoXCuber
18.  1:10.50 ichcubegern
19.  1:11.82 YouCubing
20.  1:12.40 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:14.13 Shadowjockey
22.  1:14.21 Cooki348
23.  1:26.97 turtwig
24.  1:28.49 BleachedTurtle
25.  1:28.81 begiuli65
26.  1:31.07 MattP98
27.  1:32.13 Raymos Castillo
28.  1:32.31 xyzzy
29.  1:32.64 Jscuber
30.  1:35.29 Logan
31.  1:37.53 nms777
32.  1:37.92 destin_shulfer
33.  1:38.65 Keenan Johnson
34.  1:38.98 fun at the joy
35.  1:39.52 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
36.  1:52.34 abunickabhi
37.  1:54.90 Rollercoasterben
38.  2:25.45 BraydenTheCuber
39.  2:39.41 BenChristman1
40.  2:41.67 [email protected]
41.  2:49.31 theos
42.  2:53.58 toinou06cubing
43.  2:58.56 One Wheel
44.  DNF MCuber
44.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(103)
1.  2.58 Dylan is nub
2.  2.75 DGCubes
3.  2.85 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.98 parkertrager
5.  3.02 tJardigradHe
6.  3.15 JackPfeifer
7.  3.20 Ghost Cuber
8.  3.27 SpiFunTastic
9.  3.40 Cooki348
10.  3.59 Rubadcar
11.  3.70 Logan
11.  3.70 Cuz Red
13.  3.71 JakubDrobny
14.  3.82 BradyCubes08
15.  3.85 remopihel
16.  3.95 JO Cubing
17.  3.98 NoProblemCubing
18.  4.14 Eli C
19.  4.23 Nikhil Soares
20.  4.25 Sean Hartman
21.  4.28 YouCubing
22.  4.33 TipsterTrickster
23.  4.34 JoXCuber
24.  4.37 BradenTheMagician
25.  4.40 50ph14
26.  4.42 OriginalUsername
27.  4.44 MartinN13
27.  4.44 Trig0n
29.  4.54 mihnea3000
30.  4.58 riz3ndrr
31.  4.59 dollarstorecubes
32.  4.72 MCuber
33.  4.74 SebastianCarrillo
34.  4.77 CubingwithChris
35.  5.04 Luke Garrett
36.  5.17 cuberkid10
37.  5.20 ichcubegern
38.  5.59 Michał Krasowski
39.  5.69 Parke187
39.  5.69 [email protected]
41.  5.71 RileyN23
41.  5.71 begiuli65
43.  5.72 Shadowjockey
44.  5.84 BraydenTheCuber
45.  5.86 NewoMinx
46.  5.90 UnknownCanvas
47.  5.91 CaptainCuber
48.  5.98 theos
49.  5.99 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
50.  6.04 Nicos
51.  6.10 Sub1Hour
52.  6.12 DhruvA
52.  6.12 DesertWolf
54.  6.14 trav1
55.  6.15 weatherman223
56.  6.38 wuque man
57.  6.43 KrokosB
58.  6.46 VIBE_ZT
59.  6.51 MattP98
60.  6.54 Utkarsh Ashar
61.  6.71 BleachedTurtle
62.  7.22 Liam Wadek
63.  7.24 [email protected]
64.  7.26 Koen van Aller
65.  7.33 Clément B.
66.  7.45 midnightcuberx
67.  7.50 L--Sergio
68.  7.51 smackbadatskewb
69.  7.66 Keenan Johnson
70.  7.72 Dream Cubing
71.  7.81 Isaac Latta
72.  7.99 Alpha cuber
73.  8.05 skewbercuber
74.  8.19 abhijat
75.  8.46 Raymos Castillo
76.  8.52 Jscuber
77.  8.83 d2polld
78.  8.85 drpfisherman
79.  8.88 Calum
80.  8.89 Underwatercuber
81.  8.96 abunickabhi
82.  9.15 nms777
83.  9.58 fun at the joy
84.  9.68 wearephamily1719
85.  9.69 PingPongCuber
86.  9.99 brad711
87.  10.35 ok cuber
88.  10.79 BenChristman1
89.  10.96 lumes2121
90.  11.51 Bogdan
91.  11.87 Master_Disaster
92.  12.06 Jacck
93.  12.61 NaterTater23
94.  13.41 oliver sitja sichel
95.  13.61 Ian Pang
96.  13.70 SoaringAscent
97.  14.26 markdlei
98.  14.82 toinou06cubing
99.  17.61 Janice_leslie
100.  18.34 tuga88
101.  19.43 Arnav22
102.  40.72 Vim
103.  41.44 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(72)
1.  6.56 jackeyguy
2.  6.73 Michał Krasowski
3.  7.41 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  9.30 GTGil
5.  9.46 Shadowjockey
6.  10.05 thecubingwizard
7.  10.54 riz3ndrr
8.  10.97 parkertrager
9.  11.16 Rollercoasterben
10.  11.47 YouCubing
11.  12.00 cuberkid10
12.  12.06 MrKuba600
13.  12.19 Sub1Hour
14.  12.47 Sean Hartman
15.  12.65 Clément B.
16.  12.79 TipsterTrickster
17.  13.19 DesertWolf
18.  13.51 BradenTheMagician
19.  13.56 RileyN23
20.  13.94 smackbadatskewb
21.  13.96 Luke Garrett
22.  14.22 OriginalUsername
23.  14.38 NewoMinx
24.  14.62 BradyCubes08
25.  14.95 jancsi02
26.  15.29 JoXCuber
27.  15.55 sigalig
28.  15.74 trav1
29.  15.85 CubingwithChris
30.  16.10 BLCuber8
31.  16.18 MCuber
32.  16.20 Underwatercuber
33.  16.63 MattP98
34.  17.03 destin_shulfer
35.  17.11 Logan
36.  17.47 jvier
37.  17.48 DGCubes
38.  17.65 Nikhil Soares
39.  18.12 ichcubegern
40.  18.16 remopihel
41.  19.07 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
42.  19.53 midnightcuberx
43.  19.99 VIBE_ZT
44.  20.27 Keenan Johnson
45.  20.82 JO Cubing
46.  21.84 BleachedTurtle
47.  24.43 DhruvA
48.  25.12 weatherman223
49.  25.51 KrokosB
50.  25.87 BraydenTheCuber
51.  25.91 Trig0n
52.  26.36 Comvat
53.  26.79 V.Kochergin
54.  27.11 PingPongCuber
55.  27.23 mihnea3000
56.  28.66 typeman5
57.  28.93 theos
58.  29.20 dollarstorecubes
59.  31.15 50ph14
60.  32.94 Parke187
61.  33.37 brad711
62.  33.44 lumes2121
63.  37.89 fun at the joy
64.  39.88 Liam Wadek
65.  40.37 Alpha cuber
66.  47.06 Alea
67.  49.21 Bogdan
68.  56.13 BenChristman1
69.  1:10.59 2019DWYE01
70.  1:33.53 Jacck
71.  3:16.60 toinou06cubing
72.  DNF ngmh


*Skewb*(88)
1.  2.26 riz3ndrr
2.  2.50 RileyN23
3.  2.55 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.76 Rubadcar
5.  2.79 JackPfeifer
6.  3.10 Dylan is nub
7.  3.14 Michał Krasowski
8.  3.16 sascholeks
9.  3.20 Isaac Latta
10.  3.31 MrKuba600
10.  3.31 JO Cubing
12.  3.39 Legomanz
13.  3.45 Jaime CG
14.  3.60 TipsterTrickster
15.  3.77 SebastianCarrillo
16.  3.80 Luke Garrett
17.  4.03 d2polld
18.  4.05 smackbadatskewb
19.  4.08 OriginalUsername
20.  4.33 NewoMinx
21.  4.35 DhruvA
22.  4.41 CubingwithChris
23.  4.45 Sean Hartman
24.  4.56 Elite_Cuber
25.  4.90 remopihel
26.  4.99 MattP98
27.  5.08 VIBE_ZT
28.  5.34 Nikhil Soares
29.  5.43 Jscuber
29.  5.43 weatherman223
31.  5.52 cuberkid10
32.  5.55 Dream Cubing
33.  5.63 JakubDrobny
34.  5.66 trav1
35.  5.70 Trig0n
36.  5.71 Shadowjockey
37.  5.72 ichcubegern
38.  5.75 N4Cubing
39.  5.80 Calum
40.  5.89 KrokosB
41.  6.05 YouCubing
42.  6.19 DesertWolf
43.  6.20 Parke187
44.  6.25 BradenTheMagician
45.  6.36 DGCubes
46.  6.48 Logan
47.  7.14 mihnea3000
48.  7.20 Raymos Castillo
49.  7.25 fun at the joy
50.  7.26 skewbercuber
51.  7.39 BleachedTurtle
52.  7.41 Eli C
53.  7.42 JoXCuber
54.  7.46 Clément B.
55.  7.88 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
56.  7.90 dollarstorecubes
57.  7.96 Comvat
58.  8.13 oliver sitja sichel
59.  8.20 MCuber
60.  8.44 Alpha cuber
61.  8.53 Underwatercuber
62.  8.64 Keenan Johnson
63.  8.90 brad711
64.  8.94 abunickabhi
65.  9.00 lumes2121
66.  9.14 Alea
67.  9.18 ngmh
68.  9.26 midnightcuberx
69.  9.41 drpfisherman
70.  9.46 theos
71.  9.85 BraydenTheCuber
72.  10.45 Bogdan
73.  11.76 Koen van Aller
74.  11.86 ok cuber
75.  12.08 wearephamily1719
76.  12.13 [email protected]
77.  12.32 Nicos
78.  13.25 PingPongCuber
79.  14.47 toinou06cubing
80.  14.64 BenChristman1
81.  14.90 Liam Wadek
82.  15.58 Master_Disaster
83.  15.91 NaterTater23
84.  15.97 Janice_leslie
85.  16.63 SmallTownCuber
86.  17.99 Jacck
87.  49.54 Vim
88.  51.16 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  21.17 NewoMinx
2.  28.42 YouCubing
3.  28.69 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  32.75 ichcubegern
5.  35.35 dollarstorecubes
6.  36.94 Luke Garrett
7.  38.55 nms777
8.  41.05 drpfisherman
9.  46.46 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
10.  48.61 JoXCuber
11.  49.06 KrokosB
12.  52.67 [email protected]
13.  58.33 Alpha cuber
14.  1:21.83 BraydenTheCuber
15.  1:25.31 BenChristman1
16.  1:30.74 UnknownCanvas
17.  1:35.95 2019DWYE01
18.  3:59.46 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  3:53.20 OriginalUsername
2.  3:54.31 NewoMinx
3.  4:10.56 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  4:21.80 JoXCuber
5.  4:25.97 dollarstorecubes
6.  4:57.37 YouCubing
7.  5:26.85 ichcubegern
8.  5:52.12 abhijat
9.  6:34.32 Sub1Hour
10.  6:42.54 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
11.  7:17.69 destin_shulfer
12.  7:52.26 brad711
13.  8:28.09 oliver sitja sichel
14.  9:01.57 BraydenTheCuber
15.  9:52.62 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  9.64 dollarstorecubes
2.  11.35 DGCubes
3.  14.75 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  15.54 OriginalUsername
5.  16.55 JoXCuber
6.  16.79 Sean Hartman
7.  17.15 BradenTheMagician
8.  18.95 PingPongCuber
9.  19.10 drpfisherman
10.  19.50 xyzzy
11.  19.86 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
12.  20.74 ichcubegern
13.  22.96 theos
14.  23.61 ProStar
15.  24.79 oliver sitja sichel
16.  28.90 BenChristman1
17.  30.51 Alea
18.  32.50 BraydenTheCuber
19.  1:04.50 Jacck
20.  1:32.10 One Wheel


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  34.05 ichcubegern
2.  37.60 NewoMinx
3.  42.98 BleachedTurtle


Spoiler



4.  43.30 dollarstorecubes
5.  47.92 DGCubes
6.  48.35 YouCubing
7.  54.92 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
8.  1:10.59 Ghost Cuber
9.  1:21.52 Jacck
10.  1:25.43 nms777
11.  DNF L--Sergio


*15 Puzzle*(18)
1.  7.20 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.68 dphdmn
3.  12.14 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  14.13 dollarstorecubes
5.  16.01 cuberkid10
6.  18.75 xyzzy
7.  19.72 BradenTheMagician
8.  23.87 lumes2121
9.  24.71 ichcubegern
10.  26.59 Bogdan
11.  29.39 PingPongCuber
12.  29.79 Sean Hartman
13.  29.99 DGCubes
14.  31.10 drpfisherman
15.  1:36.89 MatsBergsten
16.  1:40.78 abunickabhi
17.  4:50.74 Jacck
18.  DNF L--Sergio


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  51.17 fun at the joy
2.  53.09 Jacck
3.  53.11 Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  DNF Kit Clement
4.  DNF Nikhil Soares
4.  DNF abunickabhi
4.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mirror Blocks*(15)
1.  30.16 ichcubegern
2.  31.53 BradenTheMagician
3.  42.46 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  46.48 MattP98
5.  48.85 DGCubes
6.  1:00.08 drpfisherman
7.  1:13.47 weatherman223
8.  1:15.99 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
9.  1:16.16 SoaringAscent
10.  1:18.19 nms777
11.  1:22.12 BenChristman1
12.  1:24.00 Ian Pang
13.  1:50.05 Alea
14.  2:53.47 abunickabhi
15.  5:45.86 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(7)
1.  3:37.91 YouCubing
2.  3:46.45 DGCubes
3.  3:51.33 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  5:25.50 Mike Hughey
5.  11:39.91 Jacck
6.  DNF L--Sergio
6.  DNF abunickabhi



*Contest results*(197)
1.  1184 Sean Hartman
2.  1138 OriginalUsername
3.  1080 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1052 JoXCuber
5.  1041 YouCubing
6.  1010 Luke Garrett
7.  976 Jscuber
8.  958 dollarstorecubes
9.  942 NewoMinx
10.  932 Dream Cubing
11.  923 DGCubes
12.  919 Shadowjockey
13.  913 BradyCubes08
14.  797 cuberkid10
15.  786 Logan
16.  781 jancsi02
17.  773 JO Cubing
18.  738 fun at the joy
19.  716 MrKuba600
20.  693 abunickabhi
21.  691 Khairur Rachim
22.  676 Elite_Cuber
23.  665 Clément B.
24.  653 BradenTheMagician
25.  641 MCuber
26.  638 Nikhil Soares
27.  634 tJardigradHe
28.  621 Michał Krasowski
29.  618 MattP98
30.  615 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
31.  611 Rubadcar
32.  605 TipsterTrickster
33.  600 CubingwithChris
34.  591 DhruvA
35.  590 Dylan is nub
36.  589 BleachedTurtle
37.  577 trav1
38.  558 RileyN23
39.  556 Nicos
40.  551 BraydenTheCuber
41.  547 remopihel
42.  542 wuque man
43.  541 smackbadatskewb
44.  540 Sub1Hour
45.  512 Keenan Johnson
46.  510 riz3ndrr
47.  507 JakubDrobny
48.  498 thecubingwizard
48.  498 mihnea3000
50.  495 Underwatercuber
51.  487 midnightcuberx
52.  472 drpfisherman
52.  472 begiuli65
54.  470 jackeyguy
55.  469 Parke187
56.  465 Legomanz
57.  457 KrokosB
58.  455 DesertWolf
59.  439 oliver sitja sichel
60.  435 Liam Wadek
61.  428 [email protected]
62.  419 d2polld
63.  417 abhijat
64.  412 G2013
65.  408 brad711
66.  406 xyzzy
67.  405 jvier
68.  397 Trig0n
69.  393 JackPfeifer
70.  390 Isaac Latta
70.  390 Antto Pitkänen
72.  385 theos
73.  380 Dylan Swarts
74.  372 sigalig
74.  372 Cooki348
76.  364 Eli C
77.  363 lumes2121
78.  361 destin_shulfer
79.  359 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  359 SebastianCarrillo
81.  358 L--Sergio
82.  350 Fred Lang
83.  329 ExultantCarn
84.  324 weatherman223
85.  318 TheNoobCuber
86.  315 Rollercoasterben
86.  315 speedcuber71
88.  312 Varun Mohanraj
88.  312 NoProblemCubing
90.  310 MartinN13
91.  309 Calum
92.  307 Ghost Cuber
93.  297 nms777
94.  291 [email protected]
95.  290 Koen van Aller
96.  278 Alpha cuber
97.  266 Jacck
98.  261 SpiFunTastic
99.  260 turtwig
100.  257 JakeKlassen
101.  251 parkertrager
101.  251 BenChristman1
103.  250 MatsBergsten
104.  249 Comvat
105.  248 20luky3
106.  246 Coinman_
107.  243 CaptainCuber
108.  241 V.Kochergin
109.  238 ngmh
110.  237 Ian Pang
111.  235 2017LAMB06
111.  235 VIBE_ZT
113.  233 Raymos Castillo
114.  230 MegaminxMan
114.  230 Samuel Kevin
114.  230 ProStar
117.  221 typeman5
118.  215 sqAree
119.  213 goidlon
120.  210 Nitheesh fmc
121.  204 Bogdan
122.  201 Cuz Red
123.  196 GTGil
124.  192 UnknownCanvas
125.  190 TheodorNordstrand
126.  189 TommyC
127.  188 PingPongCuber
127.  188 thatkid
129.  182 One Wheel
130.  180 revaldoah
131.  179 toinou06cubing
131.  179 wearephamily1719
133.  176 asacuber
134.  174 Alea
134.  174 M O
136.  171 topppits
137.  169 HighQualityCollection
138.  160 Arnav22
139.  158 skewbercuber
140.  154 elimescube
141.  151 2019DWYE01
142.  148 Micah Morrison
143.  147 ok cuber
144.  144 50ph14
144.  144 bennettstouder
146.  134 Kerry_Creech
147.  131 Aadil- ali
148.  126 Keroma12
148.  126 Jaime CG
150.  115 BMcCl1
151.  114 markdlei
152.  108 BLCuber8
153.  101 PratikKhannaSkewb
154.  100 SmallTownCuber
155.  96 SpeedCubeReview
156.  95 John Benwell
157.  92 Robsurya
158.  90 Master_Disaster
159.  88 Petri Krzywacki
159.  88 InlandEmpireCuber
161.  87 HKspeed.com
162.  86 Nayano
163.  85 OJ Cubing
164.  83 sascholeks
165.  80 N4Cubing
165.  80 freshcuber.de
167.  78 Cube to Cube
168.  72 NaterTater23
168.  72 SoaringAscent
170.  65 elliottk_
171.  63 bgcatfan
172.  60 Lvl9001Wizard
173.  52 SmartKucing
174.  51 pizzacrust
175.  50 Janice_leslie
176.  47 jakgun0130
177.  46 PikachuPlayz_MC
177.  46 daniel678
179.  45 Andrew_Rizo
180.  44 Ontricus
181.  43 kits_
182.  42 Josh_
183.  38 MarkA64
184.  37 tuga88
185.  30 RyuKagamine
185.  30 Takafumi Sakakibara
187.  29 Vim
188.  22 WoowyBaby
189.  21 Ben Whitmore
189.  21 Kit Clement
191.  20 dphdmn
192.  17 Cubing Box
193.  13 1davey29
194.  11 craccho
195.  10 MEF227
195.  10 astronomize
197.  9 Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2020)

197 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 88!

That means our winner this week is *Varun Mohanraj!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

